# How old are you?



## Jas0n

About time we made a proper thread for this! Get your votes in.


----------



## Prof Gallows

21 yo.


----------



## iLoveYou

Translation: ASL EVERYONE.

I could have sworn you were 18 though .. did you just have a birthday? @Jason

- - - Bunny ♥ - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> 21 yo.



YOU'RE 21? I thought you were older than that.


----------



## Triaged

Eighteen because of reasons.


----------



## Jennifer

iLoveYou said:


> Translation: ASL EVERYONE.
> 
> I could have sworn you were 18 though .. did you just have a birthday? @Jason
> 
> - - - Bunny ♥ - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE 21? I thought you were older than that.



He said he was 19 when we first spoke to him on Mumble 

I don't feel like I fit my age v-v Heck, half the time someone offers me alcohol, my first thought is always "I'm underaged" :|


----------



## Midoriya

I'm 16.  Most people my age in my area are immature jerks.  I get along better with adults and kids.


----------



## Thunder

Jennifer said:


> He said he was 19 when we first spoke to him on Mumble
> 
> I don't feel like I fit my age v-v Heck, half the time someone offers me alcohol, my first thought is always "I'm underaged" :|



Same, sometimes it feels like I'm still only 16 or something.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm a 5 year old stuck in a 19 year olds body.


----------



## Yokie

19 earth years.


----------



## Byngo

16. 

_Maybe..._


----------



## SecondSider

15, man!


----------



## puppy

7

months


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

SecondSider said:


> 15, man!



Join the 15 club v.v

Honestly, I feel stupid being 15 on here, everybody's like in their older teens, or early twenties. I need to get a job or grow a mustache or read a newspaper...


----------



## Thunder

If it makes you feel any better, I joined when I was about 13 or so.


----------



## Byngo

Thunder said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I joined when I was about 13 or so.



Hah, I beat you. I joined last year when I was 6!


----------



## Zanessa

15.
Almost at 16. But so close to 18. Then I can watch all the rated-r movies that my mom didn't let me see.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I turned 20 a few weeks ago~


----------



## Absentia

x.X 27.


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> Hah, I beat you. I joined last year when I was 6!



Hey, I guess that means you're tied with Justin.


----------



## Chromie

I'll admit I'm surprised at how at the 19-21 group. I'm 21 myself


----------



## rubyy

omg like im seven hundred and fifty one


----------



## Mouchi

19


----------



## Elijo

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm 16.  Most people my age in my area are immature jerks.  I get along better with adults and kids.



Same here! With adults it's easier to talk about mature topics because they are always calm about it.

I'm thirteen by the way. I notice that people think that I am older.


----------



## Chromie

Kuma said:


> Same here! With adults it's easier to talk about mature topics because they are always calm about it.
> 
> I'm thirteen by the way. I notice that people think that I am older.



What's a mature topic? Lately every adult I work with it or play with have been talking about Pok?mon!


----------



## unravel

15 years old
Going to 16 on October 3


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 15 years old
> Going to 16 on October 3



i thought u were 12

- - - Post Merge - - -

sup :3


----------



## Chris

I'm 21.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> i thought u were 12
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sup :3



K.


----------



## Psydye

25, turned August 24th.



SecondSider said:


> 15, man!



...for some reason I always pictured you as being much older lol.


----------



## Hyoshido

20, 21 in December.


Spoiler



Feels great to get loadsamoney since I was born 8 days before Christmas.


----------



## CovisGod

I'm 27, thought I was probably one of the older ones on here !


----------



## DJStarstryker

I am the age where a lot of people start lying about their age. AKA 30. 

Mentally is a whole different ball game though.


----------



## CovisGod

DJStarstryker said:


> I am the age where a lot of people start lying about their age. AKA 30.
> 
> Mentally is a whole different ball game though.



Haha same here, 27 going on 17 !


----------



## StarMayor

I'm 21, but I'll be 22 in December.


----------



## May

My age is 20 but I don't relate to it at all. It's just a meaningless number.


----------



## Hartech

20 year old reporting in! Nice to see such a diverse community coming together


----------



## Gandalf

18 years old, 19 this coming Tuesday!


----------



## SockHead

Okay I'm 20 but I'm soon to be 21


----------



## Horus

JAS0N DELETED MY VOTE SO WHO KNOWS HOW OLD I AM

Oh it's back.

I'm 1,337 years old.


----------



## locker

20.


----------



## Lauren

19 1/2


----------



## SockHead

Horus is 18 ladies!!!!! ;D


----------



## Horus

SockHead said:


> Horus is 18 ladies!!!!! ;D


----------



## SecondSider

Horus said:


>



I'm not scared of you, Academy-Award nominated actor.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm almost 19. But that's not a huge deal to me


----------



## Micah

21 here.


----------



## Zeiro

16 and 3/4. (◕‿◡✿)


----------



## Byngo

Reizo-Trepe said:


> 16 and 3/4. (◕‿◡✿)



Ohhh, I am the same. That's just my cover up, I'm really 7 and 3/4


----------



## Croconaw

15


----------



## Mino

The 22-24 cohort is for mods and sages only.

All you normals better stay out.

....

DISAPPEAR.


----------



## Chromie

Mino said:


> The 22-24 cohort is for mods and sages only.
> 
> All you normals better stay out.
> 
> ....
> 
> DISAPPEAR.



But I'll be 22 to soon! @_@


----------



## SockHead

ITookYourWaffles said:


> K.



Please refrain from one worded posts.

Andy will continue with part 2.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm 17, have been since early August... But now all my irl friends are turning 18 and having loads of birthday parties at bars so I can't go- some of them aren't but the majority are and keep inviting me, then they get all annoyed that I can't join them, but I'll be able to enjoy my 18th with all of them next year! (Not like I'm stealing all their ideas to have a super-amazing 18th Birthday Party!)


----------



## Mao

I may be young... BUT I'M NOT IMMATURE... kinda joking.D;


----------



## Joey

I'm 13 years old since April. Still over half a year until my 14th birthday.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I'm 11 but at least I'm not snooty and "Like oh my god", unlike some other girls my age.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I'm a 15 year old derp.


----------



## janjan

I'm gonna be 21 next month lol :x
My family shames me for playing animal crossing


----------



## Celestefey

lookyhooky said:


> I'm 11 but at least I'm not snooty and "Like oh my god", unlike some other girls my age.



You get people like that no matter how old you are. That's just how they're always going to be. ;; It might seem like the majority of people you know are like that, but so what? As long as you keep yourself to yourself and they aren't bothering you, then I don't see much wrong with it, even though I know it can be kind of annoying since I know girls like that too. xD

On topic though: I'm 15! nwn


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm 12 since August!


----------



## aetherene

I'm currently 21, but I'm turning 22 in twenty-one days, so I just voted 22-24 in the poll.


----------



## gnoixaim

Twenty twooooooOOoooo *annoying Taylor Swift song plays in background* (No offense to Taylor Swift fans)


----------



## ninfia

16


----------



## e_e13

[size=-2]...just kidding, I'm actually 17[/size]


----------



## Midoriya

e_e13 said:


> [size=-2]...just kidding, I'm actually 17[/size]




For Yoda (From Star Wars) the picture would be true (XD)


----------



## Mino

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> For Yoda (From Star Wars) the picture would be true (XD)



He was like 800-somethin' yo.


----------



## Quantum

upupu, I have outlived dinosaurs themselves B)


----------



## oath2order

Currently, I'm 20.


----------



## fancy_pirate

I'm turning 23 next Wednesday. The end is nigh.


----------



## Hamusuta

13


----------



## CruelTeaParty

21


----------



## mariop476

15, yo.


----------



## mewzy

So many youngins lol


----------



## Chromie

mewzy said:


> So many youngins lol



I kinda expect this thanks to ACC lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Chromie said:


> I kinda expect this thanks to ACC lol.



How does ACC have to do with people being young on here?  Most of the 'youngins' on here don't even know about ACC from what I've heard.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> How does ACC have to do with people being young on here?  Most of the 'youngins' on here don't even know about ACC from what I've heard.



Because if you're under 13 you have to pay a fee to join ACC.


----------



## Midoriya

Prof Gallows said:


> Because if you're under 13 you have to pay a fee to join ACC.



Oh yeah, I remember I heard someone state that before on a thread.  That thread's old now though prob and I forgot.


----------



## Laurina

21 c:


----------



## Blueberrie

21


----------



## Seravee

24


----------



## kyasarin

24.


----------



## Sabbyy

Fascinating to learn most of the users are 19 to 21 o.o

I'm 13


----------



## Midoriya

Sabbyy said:


> Fascinating to learn most of the users are 19 to 21 o.o
> 
> I'm 13



Most of the people on here are young according to the poll.


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Most of the people on here are young according to the poll.



No, if you look, 19 has more.


----------



## Midoriya

BellBringerGreen said:


> No, if you look, 19 has more.



I meant more people are 13-21 rather than 22-55+


----------



## Sabbyy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Most of the people on here are young according to the poll.



I was really only looking at those aged above 18, besides the difference between 13-18 and 19-34 is 4. I was expecting there to be much more younger people here. ^^


----------



## Byebi

I like how there's a huge gap between 34 to 55 HAHA

I'm 19.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

I'm 18 this year~ 

My birthday is last July.


----------



## Feraligator

I'm 14. It feels strange to have so many subscribers on YouTube and only be 14, sometimes I have to handle horrid things like arguments on videos.


----------



## kuraikyo

I'm 23 
Still love games.. And toys.. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Turned 19 last month.


----------



## Silversea

17. And I guess I have to say something since the forum freaks out when I only type two numbers.


----------



## Officer Berri

Currently I am 22. In about two months I will be 23.


----------



## meowlerrz

I'm 16.


----------



## Trundle

I'll be 16 in December. Grade 11!


----------



## Diableos

I turned 18 a couple of months ago now. :V


----------



## Psydye

Geez I feel old...there's only 8 others who are 25 or older like me... :/


----------



## beffa

14, 15 in december


----------



## Megan.

I'm 20. c:


----------



## JellyBeans

Nothing to see here c:


----------



## Piptocrossing

beffa said:


> 14, 15 in december



you seem a lot older! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Time to spill the beans for a bit. 11



wat. Acutely, it is not that surprising  i would say you were 15 maybe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

15 for moi


----------



## JellyBeans

Piptocrossing said:


> you seem a lot older!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wat. Acutely, it is not that surprising  i would say you were 15 maybe.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 15 for moi



Yeah.. people on here think I'm 15-16. I'm actually turning 11 in November. I feel like a baby compared so some people on here that are 20+ xD


----------



## gnoixaim

JellyBeans said:


> Yeah.. people on here think I'm 15-16. I'm actually turning 11 in November. I feel like a baby compared so some people on here that are 20+ xD



Holy crap, when I was 10/11 years old I wasn't even ALLOWED to be on the computer. And all I had AOL DIAL-UP. LOL`


----------



## SecondSider

Only 15 and I'm proud.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

27, and before you know it, I'll be 30 
Where have the years gone?!


----------



## Zoe!

10


----------



## JellyBeans

gnoixaim said:


> Holy crap, when I was 10/11 years old I wasn't even ALLOWED to be on the computer. And all I had AOL DIAL-UP. LOL`



I've been allowed on the computer since I was _5_. And I got my own laptop on myy...10th birthday I believe. There's no dragging me away from it now.


----------



## Bon

JellyBeans said:


> I've been allowed on the computer since I was _5_. And I got my own laptop on myy...10th birthday I believe. There's no dragging me away from it now.



Are you kidding me? You're like 2 years older than my little brother and he's still running around screaming with sticks! You seem so mature I almost don't believe you.

(oh and to answer the thread, I'm alllllmost 18)


----------



## gnoixaim

JellyBeans said:


> I've been allowed on the computer since I was _5_. And I got my own laptop on myy...10th birthday I believe. There's no dragging me away from it now.



On your 10TH BIRTHDAY? Omg, I didn't get my own laptop until I was.....17-18? 

But then again, it could be because I have crazy asian parents. Lol


----------



## Alienfish

21, 22 in a bit over 2 months


----------



## Mino

MayorDragon said:


> 21, 22 in a bit over 2 months



Hey babe. I see you like Cyrano. We should date. I like a woman who knows who the best anteater is.


----------



## skully

18, 19 in a little under a month :0


----------



## pjcguy

Not sure if I already replied here, but I just turned 17 about a month ago.


----------



## Croconaw

I'm 15. I turn 16 soon. 
But I feel young...


----------



## Lauren

I'm 30, howdy.


----------



## Brendino

I'm 21. It's nice to see such a wide range of ages here, though (another forum I'm on won't even allow people under 13 to sign up).


----------



## cannedcommunism

Almost 13!


----------



## erikauntitled

Just turned 23 last month.


----------



## ectoTricycle

13, because yes.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I'm 15:3 I'm suprised by the amount of age verity here>~< but I guess you wont get treated like a child since nobody knows how old you are xD


----------



## iLoveYou

Kyoko said:


> but I guess you wont get treated like a child since nobody knows how old you are xD



Or do we. c:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/poll.php?pollid=386&do=showresults

Secrets exposed. You can not hide. <33


----------



## JellyBeans

Bon said:


> Are you kidding me? You're like 2 years older than my little brother and he's still running around screaming with sticks!* You seem so mature I almost don't believe you.*
> 
> (oh and to answer the thread, I'm alllllmost 18)



Awh. Thanks I guess?


----------



## 3DSfan134

JellyBeans said:


> Yeah.. people on here think I'm 15-16. I'm actually turning 11 in November. I feel like a baby compared so some people on here that are 20+ xD


I'm 11 already! But my friend DeviousCrossing is 14.So he feels different from me.


----------



## Silverpine

20! I can't wait to turn 21, haha~


----------



## fl0ra

19!


----------



## Kyle

twenny


----------



## Princess

Kyle said:


> twenny


more like forty


----------



## Zander

26


----------



## Mao

Guys don't tell im actually 6


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Hazelx said:


> Guys don't tell im actually 6


You are very mature for 6?? <3 I am 21.


----------



## dollydaydream

I am 13 years old! *Looks proud and places hands on hips*


----------



## Mao

JeanGiraffe said:


> You are very mature for 6?? <3 I am 21.



LOL  Joking, I'm 15


----------



## Midoriya

Hazelx said:


> LOL  Joking, I'm 15




Lol, I was literally going to laugh if you were 6


----------



## JeanGiraffe

OMG I fell for it too. xD I was like how does she spell so good?!?!?


----------



## infern1300

12. Yes twelve. Doce. Dotze. Zw?lf.

XD


----------



## Lorenita

27 right here!


----------



## Chessa

I'm 22


----------



## Fearthecuteness

23 and wondering where my life is going.


----------



## WeiMoote

27. Where IS my life, anyway?


----------



## Orogenes

About one month away from 26 - To be or not to be, that is the question?


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

17 about to turn 18 in 7 days


----------



## Stargazer741

16.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

11, 12 in two days.


----------



## radical6

some of u guys are really old


----------



## Croconaw

tsundere said:


> some of u guys are really old


Define _old_. I'm 16 in 2 months.


----------



## radical6

Feraligatr said:


> Define _old_. I'm 16 in 2 months.



18+ ur all old and bald


----------



## Byngo

tsundere said:


> 18+



I'm 79


----------



## Croconaw

Lunatic said:


> I'm 79


That is a lie.


----------



## Chromie

tsundere said:


> 18+ ur all old and bald



81 here


----------



## Psydye

Too many young people(21 and under) lol.


----------



## Farobi

Psydye said:


> Too many young people(21 and under) lol.



what did you expect in an _animal crossing_ forum


----------



## Dizzle

22... I feel like an old lady now D;


----------



## monicaseib

52 and I love this game


----------



## beccaraine

18 :'D


----------



## Mary

I'm 1.4 yo in dog years. Do the math.


----------



## Dulcettie

15... I feel so young ;~;


----------



## Coexist

I'm 20! I don't feel too old playing AC now that I've seen how many people are in my age group, haha.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm 13 and a huge fan of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Gnome

15


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`m 32... man, I feel like a grandpa now.


----------



## Crunch

23 here


----------



## ZombiexMuffinx

I'm 24. :]


----------



## mapleshine

14 ^^


----------



## CM Mark

33, turn 34 next month


----------



## BananaMan

I'm 25.


----------



## ACking

17


----------



## Psydye

Old enough to enjoy singgle malt scotch(yum!)....*25!*


----------



## Mayor Em

24 right here


----------



## Chrono

20 years old here!


----------



## France

17


----------



## rosiekitty405

12 and hating it -_- it wasn't on the poll so...


----------



## MCalhen

I feel a bit better knowing other people in my age group are here. :'D I'm 28. I can't say I act that old, and I get mistaken as at least about 7 or more years younger in person, because of my ~youthful appearance~.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Didn't add but coming on 13 in January >.<! 
Honestly don't want to!!! Screw teenager hood!!!


----------



## Superpenguin

rosiekitty405 said:


> 12 and hating it -_- it wasn't on the poll so...





rosiekitty405 said:


> Didn't add but coming on 13 in January >.<!
> Honestly don't want to!!! Screw teenager hood!!!



What age do you like?


----------



## rosiekitty405

Superpenguin said:


> What age do you like?



Neither -_-... 12 sucks! 13 will probably suck as well so woo...


----------



## Cou

I think I'm 18, I'm not sure :x

I strongly believe they mistook my birthday.


----------



## Zeiro

I turn 17 next month woop woop.


----------



## Byngo

Reizo said:


> I turn 17 next month woop woop.



2 months later I turn 17.

;A; I don't want to grow up!


----------



## tamagotchi

'Ay, 14 years of age. It's nice being around different age groups. uvu


----------



## Frozen

I'm 20, just under 2 months until I'm 21.


----------



## Seafang12309

I'm 11 but I act like a redneck 21 year old


----------



## Pichu

I'm 15 years old but i'll become 16 soon on the 14th of march. ^^


----------



## Knightpal

19. Almost 20


----------



## Kip

17 almost 30 :|


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

12. That's all there is to it.


----------



## rosiekitty405

My birthday was so close to the first of January -_-.
My cousins is on it though...

My birthday is on January 6th... Dang it.


----------



## Omfa

I honestly expected to be one of the youngest persons here at 16. xD


----------



## Linn278

I'm 13. Most people think I'm at least 15 because of... but wait, you can't really understand it... for that you have to be able to speak German (or at least to write... xD)


----------



## Saranghae

I'm 17 B)


----------



## Mizutama

I'm 24. Scary.

I keep thinking I'll be 30 before I know it...


----------



## VagabondMage

This a is a decently diverse age group we got going on here.


----------



## Moonlitnite

19 ftw


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock

24 ~ 

Although many think I'm like 18.... :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mizutama said:


> I'm 24. Scary.
> 
> I keep thinking I'll be 30 before I know it...



Hahahahaha I keep thinking the same.... And yes it is scary x.x


----------



## Squeaky

I'll be 22 in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Viena

TwentyTwooooo ^_^

But have a childish heart c:


----------



## radical6

everyone thinks im older than i actually am online (when i was 11 someone thgt it was 18) but im 13 ye 8)


----------



## monochrom3

tbqh I was pretty surprised with some people actually younger than me.

turning 15 soon.


----------



## spamurai

25. I'm in a minority xD


----------



## RhinoK

I'm a thirteen year old boy who's cousins believe I am their uncle. I'm kinda tall and I have a moustache goin' on so yeah


----------



## Boidoh

rosiekitty405 said:


> My birthday was so close to the first of January -_-.
> My cousins is on it though...
> 
> My birthday is on January 6th... Dang it.



Wow, we have the same birthday.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I'm turning 20 soon. Wheeeeeeee


----------



## !K0dy!

I'm 14 and Ill be turning 15. Fun Fact! My birthday is on Valentine's Day !


----------



## Julum

I'm 13, but I hate most people my age because they act so stupid and immature.


----------



## Amnesia

I'm 13 although many think I'm like 16-18 @_@

huehuehue.


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm 20, soon to be 21 in March.. Damn I'm getting old x.x


----------



## Mary

I'm too young.  I am what they call an "old soul" so I really don't identify with people my age.  I get along better with their parents.


----------



## Superpenguin

I'm 16 now. : )


----------



## Gizmodo

Sweet Sixteen


----------



## xTurnip

I'm 18, turning 19 next month on the 13th.


----------



## applepopple

I'm 25, just was my BD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Where's the 8 - 12 option? I turned 12 last month.


----------



## Levi

16 turning 17.


----------



## Snowtyke

Eleven since October.


----------



## cIementine

I'm offended that you didn't put 12 on the poll.

Cause I'm 12.


----------



## Hot

Nobody will ever know.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Yeah I say there should of been a twelve option since I'm twelve but
I'm turning 13 soon so I won't worry about it anymore..


----------



## Lunaera

23~


----------



## Tropicana

18


----------



## Beary

D: I'm twelve! 
Turning 13 in less then a year T^T

- - - Post Merge - - -

A bunch of people think I am older. 
I don't understand.  I'm like the most immature person on the planet.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

beary509 said:


> D: I'm twelve!
> Turning 13 in less then a year T^T



Well that makes sense...

I'm 15.


----------



## Hype

I'm 17. I'm 18 in 4 days though. Yay I guess.


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126

Where's the 8-12 option? 
Anyways, I turned 12 last month. XD


----------



## typhoonmoore

I am 14! I am young for my grade but I am a Freshman in Highschool!


----------



## rosiekitty405

13 \^o^/ finally I could answer the poll without lying(it's my birthday in western time still ^^)


----------



## Huwgo

I'm the grand old age of 21.


----------



## Kardyer

Old man, here.  I had my 35th birthday two days ago.  ^^


----------



## Alyx

19 years old, turning 20 in June.


----------



## Seastar

I'm 19.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I'm 18


----------



## MelonPan

30 this year~


----------



## invertedpolkadots

Twenty in a month, hoo boy


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Turning a ripe age of 17 this year *_*


----------



## Syd

20 years of age. 
stuck in a 8 yr old's body


----------



## Jaze

i'm twenty but i feel like i'm still sixteen half the time haha


----------



## 3DSfan134

Still the same old, same old age which is 11. I'm going to be 12 in 4 months!  

Only one more year until I can vote.......


----------



## Paperboy012305

3DSfan134 said:


> Still the same old, same old age which is 11. I'm going to be 12 in 4 months!
> 
> Only one more year until I can vote.......


 So that means you can't vote here if you are young? BTW I'm 15.


----------



## Draegan

I'm turning 25 in June.. hotdog!! I'm old. >.>


----------



## dr_shrunk

I'm 23 but I do not look or act like it :'D​


----------



## Midoriya

Now that it's a new year I'll be 17 on May 5th.


----------



## Kayleigh

I'm 24, though depending on the situation I bounce between feeling like a kid/teenager and an old woman. ._.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

16 - 18 is the highest

Ya I'm 16!!


----------



## twerkstrider

i'm 19 B)


----------



## Flop

twerkstrider said:


> i'm 19 B)



You joined on my birthday. XD anyways, I'm 17!


----------



## Jon

17 ^^


----------



## Maakun

most people think I'm in my mid-20's and my GF is 24, but I'm 32.  Of course this is normal in most countries, just not typical in North America.


----------



## unravel

I'm 10 years old


----------



## Alphamega

16 master race reporting for duty!


----------



## Carry

19, but I turn 20 in June.  c:


----------



## PepperStick

I'm 17.


----------



## SirGanatar

Im... thirty. :\ Guess I belong to both the age AND gender minority! Oh well! ^.^


----------



## JackoCFC

22, still consider myself young


----------



## MisaTange

Eighteen. I think I feel a lot older than I am since I am part of the older batch of children in my senior year. It's good to hear that TBT's community is generally my age.


----------



## LillyKay

44

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> I'm 79



I will still be playing at this age...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> 81 here



...and this.


----------



## Jakerz

15


----------



## Alienfish

22. Haha and realizes I voted in the poll before my last b-day too haha


----------



## Lassy

18 this year c:


----------



## Luxy

Almost 13


----------



## Neriifur

I'm 28.. not sure if I posted this yet.  It's pretty awesome getting older, because your mind evolves so much mentally that life becomes far more interesting and fun.  Even though I'm not really that old, I feel like in the past 10 years my mind has evolved 20-30 years in a good way.


----------



## atoyume

21 SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT!


----------



## Lauren

According to the women who ID'd me today for a scratch card and I forgot my driving licence... I'm 15... Oh I wish! Heh 20 in 3 weeks or so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



atoyume said:


> 21 SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT!



I SING THIS WHEN EVER I HAVE TEQUILA!


----------



## salarian

I'll be 20 on Feb 28th c:


----------



## Lauren

salarian said:


> I'll be 20 on Feb 28th c:



Ooh! I'm 3 days older than you!  I'm 20 on the 25th


----------



## Hearttherapy

20 though I only remember like the past 10 ... lol D;


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I wonder why I never posted in here? Anyway, 22. Shall be 23 in June.


----------



## Ziesha0045

going to be 22 by next 19 days.


----------



## MayorIsabel

I feel as if this poll is discrimination towards 12 and below y/o's. 

16


----------



## courtky

20


----------



## Slowpoke

*I am 15 years old. (▰˘◡˘▰)*


----------



## Halycon

I am 14 years old.


----------



## Princess Macaron

27, I'll be 28 next month. woohoo


----------



## gerbilfluff

33, and thanks to medical quirks, I don't look a day over 14. I can get away with liking "kid's stuff" _forever_. 

I make a point to look for fellow grown-ups who know the phrase "you're too old for ____" is a load of bunk. I just get to cheat, is all. :3

(Oh, and bartenders _haaaate _me.) X3


----------



## Big Forum User

12 I am


----------



## Farobi

Big Forum User said:


> Underage?





Lunatic said:


> I'm 79


I dont think so


----------



## Frozen

21 tomorrow.


----------



## Yui Z

14 here hehe


----------



## Jaz

I'm 13 <:


----------



## Beary

12 ;u;


----------



## meo

21 :3


----------



## MTurtle

I'm take a guess o-o


----------



## reyy

10 years old, theres no option on the poll for that!


----------



## effluo

I'm 28....

No idea when that happened..


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I'm 32, feel 50 and act like I'm 18  haha


----------



## nekosync

13.


----------



## Fernie

I will be 29 for the 37th time in March.  ;-)


----------



## Anjellie

19! 
Omg I'll be 20 in July... @-@


----------



## graceroxx

I'm 13


----------



## DJjeff20

26  27 in April. I don't look my age BTW. I look like a teenager without my beard lol. I don't act my age either. I'm still a kid at heart <3 and I'll probably still be playing AC into my later years


----------



## Reaper_Flower

27  I didn't realize there was a thread for this, whoops! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJjeff20 said:


> 26  27 in April. I don't look my age BTW. I look like a teenager without my beard lol. I don't act my age either. I'm still a kid at heart <3 and I'll probably still be playing AC into my later years



I get this all the time haha. My coworker thought I just turned 18, it was like noo, I was a grade under your son!
This was just last year


----------



## Jayy Jayy

21 with a beard i can pull of 26 without i look 12.


----------



## Miley

All I can say is that I look a LOT younger than my actual age and I hate it


----------



## Farobi

I dunno if I said my age here but I'm 15 :]

Hola!


----------



## jakuzure

I'm 13! yipee


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow

DJjeff20 said:


> 26  27 in April. I don't look my age BTW. I look like a teenager without my beard lol. I don't act my age either. I'm still a kid at heart <3 and I'll probably still be playing AC into my later years



Great! I'm 51 and was the same at 27 like you Jeff. I'm still playing regularly, I can  remember the day when I got my Atari2600 and it all snowballed after that


----------



## dizzy bone

I'm 22, turning 23 in May. But I look younger... just how I like it ;D /asian/


----------



## Phawn

18! Turning 19 on May 30th :~)


----------



## curryluvr

I'm 24. Turning 25 in November


----------



## Yana

I'm almost old enough to rent a car. :T


----------



## Nkosazana

Im 1343 years old...give or take a few xD


----------



## Rocketman

18 already


----------



## LittlePharaoh

I accidentally hit the wrong age... -.- I hit 30s when I'm 27.. Not -quite- in my 30s yet...


----------



## toastia

Where's the 10 and under button


----------



## Mollypop

I'm 19, but I still feel like a scared 12 year old! :3


----------



## Lotte

I'm 21


----------



## turniphoarder

I'm 19! Though sometimes I feel way younger. 
Doesn't help that I'm really short.


----------



## Nightray

If only I could revote! D: Officially 19, yikes. D:


----------



## Sloom

I'm 17


----------



## cIementine

12 :/


----------



## Stitchies

13


----------



## pears

I'm 21 c: Nice to see others 20's on here!


----------



## Rachajam

I'm 17


----------



## beathag

This poll makes me feel ancient. I'm 26.


----------



## Sorairo

21 as of November!


----------



## Alfira

I'll be 21 in a couple of months


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

I suck


----------



## Pipsqueak

Gosh, I was worried I was too old to play AC for the first time. I'll be 21 in May. Tons of adults here!


----------



## Libra

Well, there are a few people older than me, so yay!


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm 21, what a shocker right? I bet everyone thought I was older =p


----------



## capsaicin

I'm 20. Feels kinda strange knowing I was 14 when I registered here, then went like 5 years without ever logging on. This site sure has grown a lot.


----------



## sarahbear

20, i am old.


----------



## mayordan

17 o; 
..18 is so close yet so far...​


----------



## Souji

I'm 20, turning 21 in October :>


----------



## kite

I'm 23, about to be 24 in a few months. ^^


----------



## ButterCookies

18, with the mentality of a 10 year old.


----------



## Chiarasu

23 turning 24 next month, acting younger than I should....


----------



## Moochen

26


----------



## staticistic1114

2 votes behind >:U
16 yr old gal~~ say whuut~~~~


----------



## SereneMidnight

Turned 20 back in January 31st.


----------



## CM Mark

Was 33 when I posted here originally, 34 now.


----------



## Amy Rose

Sixteen years old here (seventeen next month!) so many fellow young 'uns here


----------



## Sheanor

I'm 20! Just gone on the 14th of January.


----------



## Celes

I am twelve years old. I'm so young xD.


----------



## Aloft

I am currently 14 years old.


----------



## Vox

28, haha.


----------



## MrPicklez

I am 22 years young. Going to be 23 in May.

_Boy do I feel old lately._


----------



## Flop

17 c:


----------



## Music_123

13


----------



## ~Yami~

I'm 14 in September >~<
I feel like I'm the youngest of all my friends on here.....


----------



## yosugay

20 UGHU


----------



## Javocado

18ish


----------



## Finnian

20. ;A; I am so old. WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN I SWEAR I WAS LIKE 13 YESTERDAY. >.> Don't grow up kids. It's too hard. (but the freedom is nice I guess)


----------



## Argent

I'm 13 at the moment; 14 in May. \o


----------



## katelynross

16


----------



## Angela

21


----------



## Airen

20


----------



## SockHead

I'm turning 420 in less than a month!


----------



## Nerd House

27 since last Monday (St. Patrick's Day)


----------



## ShayKu

25 for me~ It feels like yesterday I graduated from high school at 17. Now I'm 25 and a mom. Time sure is flying. \o/


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I'm 14! I'm turning 15 very soon.


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm on the younger end of the spectrum poll-wise; I'm thirteen. ^.^



Argent said:


> I'm 13 at the moment; 14 in May. \o


Same


----------



## Soenatte

I'm 22 >3< and never too old for anything!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing

14 ~


----------



## oak

I'm 20 now! Felt weird leaving my teenage years.


----------



## Jamey

I'm 12 years old.


----------



## roseiscrossing

16 going on 75


----------



## Krissi2197

I just turned 17 on February 1st. ^^


----------



## Goth

12 :/


----------



## chansey

19 what a weird age


----------



## KingofHearts

I have 24 years of age


----------



## KeatAlex

25 flawless years


----------



## oath2order

I'm now 21


----------



## Nerd House

27 since the 17th


----------



## Improv

15, 16 in september.

but i feel like i've been alive for decades


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Thunder said:


> Same, sometimes it feels like I'm still only 16 or something.



Wow that must mean your like an old lady huh?


*mod slap*

I mean,

wow you don't look a day over 15 thunder and your so pretty and smart and....




Please don't kill me.~


----------



## Jeremy

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wow that must mean your like an old lady huh?
> 
> View attachment 35789*mod slap*
> 
> I mean,
> 
> wow you don't look a day over 15 thunder and your so pretty and smart and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't kill me.~



Thunder is a boy!


----------



## Beary

Jeremy said:


> Thunder is a boy!



Boys can be pretty, just look at Jubs. c;


----------



## LadyVivia

13

Ashamed.


----------



## Titi

I'm 21!


----------



## Marii

17~ I'll be 18 on Wednesday!


----------



## Kildor

I have to tell the truth. I am 12, 13 in a few months. Yes,quite _shocking_.. 
Confessions:I love the British rock band,Queen.
 I love Freddie Mercury
I hate Justin Bieber
I hate One Direction
I love Larry Graham
I love Bill Withers
I hate Call of Duty(Yes,even more shocking)
I don't get what is so weird about 12 year olds being on the internet. It is okay,unless they are being annoying.


----------



## Titi

kildor22 said:


> I have to tell the truth. I am 12, 13 in a few months. Yes,quite _shocking_..
> Confessions:I love the British rock band,Queen.
> I love Freddie Mercury
> I hate Justin Bieber
> I hate One Direction
> I love Larry Graham
> I love Bill Withers
> I hate Call of Duty(Yes,even more shocking)
> I don't get what is so weird about 12 year olds being on the internet. It is okay,unless they are being annoying.



Why shocking? 
My little brother is 14 now, 
but he has been on many online games and internet forums since he was about 10, 
and people always thought he was 16 or so back then!
Like you he doesn't seem to fit his age's "stereotype". 

It never bothers me to see younger people in forums, in fact, I think it's great.
Especially when they are so polite and mature like you seem to be.
Trust me I've been on some forums where young teens acted better than 30-40 year olds...


----------



## Kildor

Titi said:


> Why shocking?
> My little brother is 14 now,
> but he has been on many online games and internet forums since he was about 10,
> and people always thought he was 16 or so back then!
> Like you he doesn't seem to fit his age's "stereotype".
> 
> It never bothers me to see younger people in forums, in fact, I think it's great.
> Especially when they are so polite and mature like you seem to be.
> Trust me I've been on some forums where young teens acted better than 30-40 year olds...



I'm actually glad there are positive minded people on the internet. I usually get discriminated for my age,even though I act perfectly fine and friendly. Some people just do NOT want younger people to be in a discussion on the internet with other people saying reasons like, 'Get off the internet and play Call of Duty or something lol." I dislike how 12 year olds are discriminated because of our age group's stereotypes. I can act perfectly mature and join in a discussion about politics,current state of countries etc. I just wish alot of people are more like the people here in TBT.


----------



## Zedark

I just turned 16  but i don't really care what age people are as long as they're nice to me


----------



## Moriahh

18 years old wooooh


----------



## N64dude

I'm 14 years old


----------



## yosugay

i was lying im actually 5


----------



## Faeynia

I'm 20


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

I`m.. um... 9
God I`m like the youngest person here.
P.S This is NOT an April Fools joke


----------



## toastia

no im 10
second youngest


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'm 26, going on 27 this year... ^_^


----------



## Zappo09

I'm 16 turning 17 in 3 months!


----------



## Klinkguin

Im 13 and I'm gonna be 14 in 17 days! So excited =D


----------



## azu

15. Such a gross age to be.


----------



## Kit

Haha I'm 13 .
Kind of a stupid age to be, in my opinion.


----------



## Farobi

Kit said:


> Haha I'm 13 .
> Kind of a stupid age to be, in my opinion.



You're good at Mafia for your age 

I've never seen you play as town though :0 So can't make a full read haha


----------



## unravel

I'm 10 to be honest.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I'm 10 to be honest.


You finally came out huh? Proud of ya!


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> You finally came out huh? Proud of ya!



Hahaha, yeah "pro" at everything


----------



## JellyBeans

I be 11 years people. The poll does not stretch down to me. I sad.


----------



## Crazy

13 ;;


----------



## LillyKay

Very OLD.


----------



## Plaspakie

I am in the 25-34 range. Where about in that age range shall remain a mystery.


----------



## brewsterscoffee

14 uwu


----------



## maddison

im 14 and its dumb


----------



## debinoresu

infinite


----------



## Reenhard

23


----------



## Liseli

Last time I checked...
Fifteen.
'Been an AC fan since 2005. <3.


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur

Honestly it bothers me that there are some people over 30 on this forum....


----------



## oath2order

Bowtiebulbasaur said:


> Honestly it bothers me that there are some people over 30 on this forum....



Why?


----------



## LawlietsGengar

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm a 5 year old stuck in a 19 year olds body.



The struggle


----------



## Elise

21 and I'm just starting to feel the effects of ageing


----------



## milktea

sixteen uvu


----------



## Maude

I'm 37  I started playing AC on  GC with my son when he was young. He's 16/almost 17 now and we still play video games together.


----------



## hanashi

fourteen and kickin


----------



## Farobi

Maude said:


> I'm 37  I started playing AC on  GC with my son when he was young. He's 16/almost 17 now and we still play video games together.


Aww that's cute. <3


----------



## Kildor

Maude said:


> I'm 37  I started playing AC on  GC with my son when he was young. He's 16/almost 17 now and we still play video games together.



That's cute! I wish my mother is more positive about games, like you


----------



## English

I'm 21 currently, but my birthday is in barely three weeks. ouo;;;; I can't believe I'm turning 22 where has time gone

Most of my other friends who play AC:NL (casually) are between 23-26, so if they could vote the poll might look a little different. ^^


----------



## sej

Nevermind


----------



## jessicaj

19, almost 20. :3


----------



## analytic

14, 15 in October!


----------



## Mayor_Sammy_of_Fuchsia

15


----------



## Mayor TB

14 year old here~


----------



## AppleCracker

I'm 95 years old


----------



## Rosie Moon

AppleCracker said:


> I'm 95 years old



I'm 109.

But srsly lol. I'm a 17 year old girl who still plays with virtual pets and doll houses DON'T JUDGE MEH.


----------



## Cottonbunnie

I'm 25 and I'll probably still be playing Animal Crossing (and games in general) when I'm 85 xD


----------



## Bunnii

I'm 14


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I'm 17 and still play with my GBA.


----------



## Zura

I am 51 years of age...


----------



## thebootycall

14 =P


----------



## Akemi

20 and just started the game


----------



## averylee97

I'm 16 but I've been confused for everything from a 14 year old to a 19 year old.


----------



## Miya902

._. I'm 24


----------



## Mercedes

13


----------



## Diamondarcadia

27.. Lucky me


----------



## Sanaki

17.


----------



## Goth

I'm 13 and pregnant (okay maybe not)


----------



## ChrisSilverstarCanada

19 and going strong

- - - Post Merge - - -

How did you create your signature? I wanna create one like that.  but my own style


----------



## ACNiko

I'm 16 (and 7 months). I didn't know there were so many young people playing Animal Crossing, but that's just great!


----------



## traceyfika

14


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

averylee97 said:


> I'm 16 but I've been confused for everything from a 14 year old to a 19 year old.



I know your pain. When I was 16, I was mostly confused for mid 20's down to 13 if that makes any sense. -sigh-


Anyways, 23 now. =3


----------



## Husky

15 since last month


----------



## Zedark

im 16
been compared to a 12 year old quite a lot


----------



## roverlover

just about 13


----------



## Ezamoosh

14, closing in on 15 c:


----------



## toxapex

Recently became 16, time to crash some cars!


----------



## cloudynoon

I'm 24~


----------



## Gracelia

22 .. sometimes I still feel like I am 17/18 (and people think I look it ) XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm 13. I feel older though.


----------



## Cosmic

22


----------



## ellabella12345

15 in october..


----------



## Mini Mario

Heheh, I don't have an option on the poll 
I'm 12, but I will be 13 in 2 months and 1 day.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I'm 13... Would be 14 but I decided to be born 2 days before the new year.


----------



## ghostbadgers

Well, looking at the poll thing, now I sure feel old in here. /laughs


----------



## Ami

19


----------



## shasha

I'm like the youngest person on here, I'm only 11


----------



## RhinoK

SarishaACNL said:


> I'm like the youngest person on here, I'm only 11



I heard there was a nine year old but I've never seen them


----------



## Hamusuta

14


----------



## Bones15

23 years OLDDD and moldy :'(


----------



## Elov

You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen. - Too bad I can't dance.


----------



## Rafflesia

22


----------



## U s a g i

I'm 24 ~ ^^


----------



## EikoPanda

I'm 21 :3


----------



## oak

20. I hope one day I can be a really old man playing my pink 3DS & telling my grandchildren about the old school AC games xD


----------



## Clefable

I'm 19, turning 20 in just a few months!


----------



## jazzy_jamie

15. I feel young now!


----------



## horan

I'm 19, but I'll be 20 in about two months.


----------



## Goth

Jas0n said:


> About time we made a proper thread for this! Get your votes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=egg11A3SEI00CF



yay I found a egg after easter -.- I am 17


----------



## unravel

Jas0n said:


> About time we made a proper thread for this! Get your votes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=egg11A3SEI00CF



Just got rick roll'ed 
2014 rip


----------



## sodappend

I'm seventeen.

Eighteen in a couple of months though! I would be completely legal then if I wasn't going to the States for uni uhu (21 excuse me what) now I'm in limbo.


----------



## Zura

Jas0n said:


> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=egg11A3SEI00CF


They should really fix this and the link 

I am currently 15 years of age.


----------



## Anie

Just turned 24 a few months ago, and it is amazing!


----------



## thecrossingofanimals

16 years of age!


----------



## easpa

Turning fifteen this month and not feeling very good about it uh B(


----------



## Lurrdoc

I'm 23 now. ^^


----------



## virulus

i turned 18 a few weeks ago and so far i hate it :c


----------



## TuckingFypos

I'm 21 turning 22 on May 12. But man its good to see a lot of older people usually during my time on the island i find little kids asking to be friends the second i step on that island or for money... Lol


----------



## Carlee

16 bruh


----------



## MayorPeach

I turned 25 last week


----------



## xxDianaxx

16 Tata


----------



## Oboetera

I'm 15 XD


----------



## hemming1996

16, I wish I could be 5 years old again


----------



## Kattiel

I'm 17 :3


----------



## Zero_Dude

20


----------



## Glikk

15 (although nearly 16 hahaha).


----------



## Holla

18


----------



## fowo

26... I feel so old now. xD


----------



## MayorSaki

I'll be 16 in july~ c:


----------



## Emilee

i'll be 17 in August


----------



## hanzy

18 woop woop


----------



## Zii

I turned 25 earlier this year. Ugh. I didn't mind the other ages up until this point too much, but this number rubs me the wrong way. >.<


----------



## Capella

12125 25235


----------



## Celestefey

16


----------



## LindseyKate04

I'm surprised by how many are 25+. I think it's awesome!


----------



## Nerd House

I'm 28.


----------



## Nymeri

23!


----------



## Aizu

I'm 14 ^ - ^


----------



## giamiabia

27.

Since I am short, and have a face that has barely changed since childhood, people normally clock me in my late teens. I am at that age where I totally agree with someone if they mistake me for 18--except when someone asks about margaritas!


----------



## Katastique

22 and feeling really old thanks to the poll result eep >_<


----------



## Birdinator

Almost 16!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Thirteen


----------



## Lady Timpani

17 rn, turning 18 in November. o:


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Turned 18 in April.


----------



## Ankhes

Wow...I'm one of 7 older people here!  I know I'm not alone in my advanced age compared to most here but most of the people here, regardless of their age, are quite mature and wonderful.


----------



## cIementine

_I feel kind of left out because there isn't an option for 12 year olds 
But I'm 55+ in dog years so I just put that._


----------



## Ankhes

Avalon said:


> _I feel kind of left out because there isn't an option for 12 year olds
> But I'm 55+ in dog years so I just put that._



Oh, that's right!  You and Kildor, I think, are both twelve.  (((HUG)))  You should have been included but I think the pollster just forgot that younger people are here, too.  You seem much older than twelve, as I think I've said before.  

I don't even want to calculate how old I am in dog years...  Lol!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Avalon said:


> _I feel kind of left out because there isn't an option for 12 year olds
> But I'm 55+ in dog years so I just put that._



Oh, I'm 12 too, maybe I'll put that instead.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm 19 years old right now. I'm turning 20 in less than a month o:

I'm so old. ;____;


----------



## tinytaylor

I'm 16 and feelin' fly. lmao
but anyway we need one more person to vote and it'll be out of 1000


----------



## Kildor

Ankhes said:


> Oh, that's right!  You and Kildor, I think, are both twelve.  (((HUG)))  You should have been included but I think the pollster just forgot that younger people are here, too.  You seem much older than twelve, as I think I've said before.
> 
> I don't even want to calculate how old I am in dog years...  Lol!



Lol im actualy 5 i fooled u all haha poop.


Just kidding I am twelve years of age. Turning 13 this July.


----------



## sweetmango

Can I join the 15 club?


----------



## cIementine

Kildor said:


> Lol im actualy 5 i fooled u all haha poop.
> 
> 
> Just kidding I am twelve years of age. Turning 13 this July.



_Darn you're 5 months older than me oh poop :c_


----------



## Blondiexo

21 :3


----------



## Krea

21


----------



## Atsushicchi

14

People think I'm too mature for my age ._.


----------



## NoGame

Atsushicchi said:


> 14
> 
> People think I'm too mature for my age ._.



Most people think I'm more mature than my age also. It's a good thing.


----------



## PreviousDominic

21 and I hate a majority of my generation. Pretty sure I was born in the wrong time.


----------



## CookingOkasan

8. I was born right on time in the best time.


----------



## KingofHearts

I don't know about you, but I'm feelin' 22


----------



## TheLittleEngine

22!!


----------



## Oblivia

I'm in my mid twenties.

/old


----------



## Cartoty555

I'll be 21 in one month. It's nice to see a lot of people in their twenties here


----------



## chris1355

Well I am 16 going on 17


----------



## SockHead

this thread is becoming outdated


----------



## CookingOkasan

I guess you could say... It's getting _old_.


----------



## staticistic1114

OWH MY GOD PUNS
but yeah I'm still between 16~18


----------



## SockHead

CookingOkasan said:


> I guess you could say... It's getting _old_.



i love you


----------



## FireNinja1

Them puns...

I'm 13, by the way.


----------



## WonderK

19. Turning 20 with summer.


----------



## inactive

15 years old, will be 16 this September.


----------



## Nanaki

18. I feel like a creep if I talk to other players on the Club Tortimer island. I kinda wish there was a way to filter out other players by age, you know?


----------



## davidxrawr

22 going on 23 in two months


----------



## Rumblethumps

Turning 21 in a couple weeks, ayyyyeeee


----------



## Isabella

just turned 18~~


----------



## Nella

I suddenly feel old...


----------



## Smith

i am 19


----------



## Kupo

That optional gap, 22-24 lmfaooooo.

I'm 22, double digiittts


----------



## starredthought

21! In the middle


----------



## Ashtot

I'm 8. xD


----------



## Cariad

I'm 15 i lie, I'm really 12


----------



## katsuragi

i'm 14


----------



## PyxelTricks

In the upper half at 25?! :O

/where's my wisdom?


----------



## nekosync

13!


----------



## easpa

Fifteen as of May 16th. You'll be disappointed to know that I've not gotten any taller though.


----------



## Squeaks

20, over here! c:


----------



## Geoni

20. I was worried that I was old among the community but I'm delighted to find out that people of all ages play the game!


----------



## Brad

I'm 16. I turn 17 in August.


----------



## gerudoman

I turn 24 in november. The thirties are starting to creep me...


----------



## Viixen

im 28. getting old now./

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feeling the oldest in this club . >.<


----------



## wintersoldier

i'm currently twenty-two, but i'm turning twenty-three next month!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

15, 16 next month..


----------



## Goshi

I'm questioning if the people who put 55+ are joking or actually serious.


----------



## Tessie

I'm 21, on my way to 22 in 3 months


----------



## Kissa

16 nyahahahah


----------



## mags

I'm 55


----------



## Myles

I'm 15, yo.


----------



## Nkosazana

18 as of today :3


----------



## mdchan

Nkosazana said:


> 18 as of today :3



Happy birthday, then!

I'm 30...mentally is another story.  ;p


----------



## KCourtnee

21


----------



## Lilaccat

19 ^^


----------



## x.MeiBug.x

I just turned 20 yesterday. xD


----------



## Goldenapple

13


----------



## Chromie

22


----------



## Celloco

19 c:


----------



## XTheLancerX

14. Yeah. ._.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Sweet 16. Jk, there's nothing sweet about it.


----------



## Jimin

16


----------



## Yellowgi707

590009


----------



## Krea

21


----------



## Saylor

16


----------



## Heisenberg

21


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

21.

Birthday is in August, though.


----------



## kindii

27 birthday in august too


----------



## Hermione Granger

I'm gonna be 18 in August! /cries


----------



## Flop

Just turned 18 two days ago


----------



## kattykake

I'm 19 and turning 20 in september! WOOO!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

I'm officially nineteen, and have been since June 26th.

I don't know why being legal age is considered so exciting... But maybe it would be if I had friends.


----------



## ahousar97

Turning 17 is 26 days. (^.^)


----------



## OishiSushi

im 33, turning 34 this friday, geeeyah!


----------



## radical6

Flop said:


> Just turned 18 two days ago



Youre 18???????? wtf


----------



## mannieblaze23

34 years old stuck in a mid-20's body...


----------



## Joe_alker

Lower end of 16-18


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI

Oh gosh. 
You know I was thinking I was super immature and lame for still playing animal crossing and all my other weird childish adorations. 
But now I feel so much better.
I'm 24; now I don't feel so old.
 ^~^


----------



## ThomasNLD

Try not to worry so much on what others think. Life is way to short to live it for other people. Just be you.


----------



## Alyx

I just turned 20 on the 17th~


----------



## f11

11 turning 12 on the 10th


----------



## fairyring

i'm turning 24 in august and i feel old ;-;


----------



## Beary

4 MONTHS UNTIL IM 13


----------



## BATOCTO

hitting the big ol' 18 mark this fall ;w;


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi

I'm 20 ; u ; //Feels Old//


~Chik


----------



## Jewels

I'm 2 yearz old hue hue


----------



## Kelpcey

BATOCTO said:


> hitting the big ol' 18 mark this fall ;w;



So am I and I'm scurred ;u;


----------



## Viixen

Jewels said:


> I'm 2 yearz old hue hue



Wow, and you can type ^^


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

13


----------



## Jewels

Viixen said:


> Wow, and you can type ^^



I have good parentz heh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Awww I thought there'd be a plethora of 25+ xD 125 is good I guess, Turning 26 in December<3


----------



## MayorOrpheus

28. My wife would probably say I'm 12 though.


----------



## Delphine

I'll be 18 in less than two weeks :3


----------



## Shimmer

I turned 20 a few weeks ago. 

I'm so old now ;_____________;


----------



## A Legend

12 in august


----------



## Miaa

DelphineCrossing said:


> I'll be 18 in less than two weeks :3



Happy EARLY birthday ! ​


Shimmer said:


> I turned 20 a few weeks ago.
> 
> I'm so old now ;_____________;



Happy BELATED birthday! ​
I turned 23 in April


----------



## Nage

18 rightnow


----------



## Ichigo.

I'll be 21 in November. hashtag turn up. 

just kidding


----------



## Heisenberg

22 in a month :')


----------



## Rachel Ray

21. Well this makes me feel a bit better. I started feeling old and weird for this D:


----------



## Kazunari

I'm 17 but I probably act like I'm 4.


----------



## TheCrystalRing

I'm almost able to drive.

Just four more months...X.X


----------



## toricrossing

I'm 20 but I look way younger


----------



## Swiftstream

dang 13, turning 14 in 2 months


----------



## remiaphasia

I'm 23. The poll results are interesting, seems I'm in a minority lol.


----------



## Yokie

I just turned 20, although my mentality and my physical attributes says otherwise.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

20 as of yesterday.


----------



## Vulpixi

23. But I'll be forever 10. (>ω<)


----------



## BerryPop

13, and more mature than you would think.
Especially compared to my classmates.


----------



## Aiyana

I'm 26.


----------



## Taycat

21 now, but I'll be 22 this November.


----------



## Mango

6 sweeps


----------



## highxflyer

27. 
I was afraid to answer this at first. I'm glad to see that I'm not like the oldest person here!


----------



## Cam1

14, although everyone says I look like I should be in 4th grade >.< I'm gonna be a freshman....


----------



## jmeleigh23

21


----------



## keandra86

28, but still a teenager at heart!


----------



## Danielkang2

12. I can't even vote in the poll. lol


----------



## Aryxia

16. I've passed for early twenties, but at times I act like I'm 13 :L


----------



## Luxanna

Turned 18  in may but the way I see  people younger than me by like 2 years act, talk, dress.. makes me not want to live on this planet anymore xD


----------



## cookieangal

Im 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 if you want to know the truth, im 10


----------



## Togekiss

14


----------



## Nix

Wow, some 55+ members. Good on ya for staying young and playing AC without feeling weird about it. That's how I want to be. xD I'm 20.​


----------



## Noobstew

Ya'll making me feel old. 28 here.


----------



## Hound00med

I'm 19.. Will be 20 in December


----------



## Blood

14 years old


----------



## Moogles26

20 in October! Woo ^_^


----------



## K a y K a y

Just turned 21, though I feel older... much older... -.-
Yet I am constantly getting ID'd even for just cigarettes. Ugh! >.<


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I'm 19, going to be 20 in September. ^.^


----------



## jebug29

I am three hundred years old. Fear me, humans.
(I just turned 16)


----------



## Luna_Solara

I'll be 23 in a week and a half! I got started Animal Crossing in general when I was 20


----------



## Geneva

just turned 17!


----------



## ForkNayon

Fifteen. Too bad everyone thinks I'm seventeen or eighteen. (Both in real life and over the internet.) Oh, the joys of being mature and old looking.


----------



## in-a-pickle

ForkNayon said:


> Fifteen. Too bad everyone thinks I'm seventeen or eighteen. (Both in real life and over the internet.) Oh, the joys of being mature and old looking.



I wish I could have that problem  On the internet I'm fine, but as for RL, ugh.


----------



## jessicat_197

17


----------



## CR33P

YOU GUYS DIDNT INCLUDE 6 YEARS OLD OMG SO OFFENDEd


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

16, but I look 12 and act 23.


----------



## hoatheasian

14 turning 15 in September!


----------



## Alvery

I'm 14, too  But I turned 14 this year.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

18, turning 19 in a few weeks.


----------



## kassie

19 turning 20 in a few weeks.


----------



## Kennedy-kins

19 people are 55+? I kinda doubt that. ;/
15.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 18, turning 19 in a few weeks.



..We have the same birthday and we are both 18.


----------



## dmytro

20 years old, 21 next may.


----------



## Labrontheowl

18, I feel like it's all downhill now. Aging is scary as hell if you overthink it :s or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mango

19 PEOple aRE 55+
cRIes anD REMOves MY acOUNt


----------



## spCrossing

Just turned 16 about a month ago.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> ..We have the same birthday and we are both 18.


----------



## RiceBunny

24 ^.^


----------



## BungoTheElf

FINALLY OLD ENOUGH TO VOTE


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> FINALLY OLD ENOUGH TO VOTE



Congrats Lynn.


----------



## Psydye

Will be 26 in about 2 weeks or so(Aug. 24th).


----------



## MC4pros

18. Will turn 19 on August 20th. ^.^


----------



## Droogie

Psydye said:


> Will be 26 in about 2 weeks or so(Aug. 24th).



That's my birthday too! But I'll be 18 ^^


----------



## spacedog

im 14 :0c


----------



## Beachland

I'll be eighteen on September 18. I'm kind of happy and kind of sad to be becoming a legal adult :/


----------



## seigakaku

I'll be 20 in November dang


----------



## Psydye

nearclouding said:


> That's my birthday too! But I'll be 18 ^^


Nice.


----------



## kindii

I turn 28 in two weeks


----------



## INeedACNL

I'm 18.


----------



## Lady Black

16.


----------



## PrincessBella

Turning 12 next Friday


----------



## SableShy

20


----------



## f11

12


----------



## Miharu

19~ c:


----------



## nymphia

17


----------



## Hyasynth

As of yesterday I'm *21*, legal 'murrican drinking age. 
Too bad I hate alcohol.


----------



## katiestown

I'm 20.


----------



## jeizun

it'll be my birthday in 15 minutes, and i'll be 21 years old~


----------



## Oldcatlady

A little late, but happy birthday, jeizun!


----------



## crimsonghost99

15 in 3 days ^-^


----------



## MC4pros

19 in two more days!! ^o^


----------



## OmgACNL

16  almost 17! My family make fun of me for still playing


----------



## azukitan

23... TAT


----------



## LadyOfOuran

20...not as many 13-year-olds as I thought! Also I want a 55+ friend who plays animal crossing, that'd be sweeeeet


----------



## ChristinaYeah

I read through a bunch of the posts, and I'm SO glad there are people my age!
The only other person I know who plays ACNL is my 12 year old brother.

I'm 19.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanaki said:


> 18. I feel like a creep if I talk to other players on the Club Tortimer island. I kinda wish there was a way to filter out other players by age, you know?



I feel the same way!
Even on here, if I trade a lot with a user and I'm not sure of their age.


----------



## cookieangal

Im 10


----------



## Psydye

26 tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Black

16.


----------



## Slice of Mike

19 years old going on 40


----------



## ribbyn

23. I think it's really neat how people of all ages play and enjoy Animal Crossing


----------



## Leela

I am 512.

Jk, I'm 15


----------



## SolarInferno

I'm 20.


----------



## shinkuzame

_I'm 21~_


----------



## g u a v a

; A; I'll be 19 soon


----------



## dragonair

21. old enough to drink, young enough to pretend i don't have responsibilities.


----------



## Scarlette

18. Friends make fun of me for looking like a 14 or 15 year old


----------



## Mr.Pancake

21! ^^


----------



## AzureZefer

20, turning 21 in October


----------



## theskeletonking

20. Everyone seems older than they are on here. Some of the best grammar & spelling I've seen in a long time, so... that's probably why.
mine is terrible sorry


----------



## Hipster

just turned 17 a couple days ago


----------



## kyasarin

25. D:


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan

22 :3


----------



## Riukkuyo

Haha _19 - 21._
I'm 20, I'm the in-between. 
I will be turning 21 this December though....December 24.
I still have yet to meet anyone who's born after that and is also born in 1993.
Sometimes I think I'm the youngest 1993 person ever


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm 24 years old.


----------



## Axeler137

19 years yo


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Nearly 20 years old ;w; It's so weird that I'm almost not a teenager like I feel like I was 6 yesterday.

Sometimes I really wish I could go back to when I was 6 though. Nap time, snacks, no school, mom and dad do everything for you. I miss it :c 

Being a kid is the best, why do we have to get older? Like can't we all just stay kids forever? I'm moving to Neverland~*​


----------



## Reese

Riukkuyo said:


> Haha _19 - 21._
> I'm 20, I'm the in-between.
> I will be turning 21 this December though....December 24.
> I still have yet to meet anyone who's born after that and is also born in 1993.
> Sometimes I think I'm the youngest 1993 person ever


I have a friend with the exact same birthday as you haha. And I used to have a classmate born on Dec 30th.

As for me -- I'll be 21 in November.


----------



## S-A-M

Im 16 turning 17 this month. xD


----------



## Foreversacredx

17 XD


----------



## honeyaura

21.
It's a love-hate thing now lol


----------



## Praesilith

16, turning 17 soon. I feel like a large portion of people are under 13 though ahah.


----------



## Kysska

25, just turned it earlier this month (sept. 1st).

Looks like most of the userbase is younger than I thought!


----------



## Meijin Kurito

14


----------



## BestTownEver

Whoa... 22 here. It's kinda sobering to see that over half the people on this board are actually children. I played the first game constantly when it came out, and I finally ended up getting a 2DS just for the nostalgia factor (though I'm definitely actually hooked again lol), but it's really cool to see that it's not all just 20-somethings here. I'm glad this game attracts such a broad audience (I see you 55+'s!).


----------



## Sinister

18, going 19 soon. I feel old already.


----------



## itsHan

2 decades and 12 months


----------



## Classygirl

That poll surprised me...I just hit 30 strange shift. Didn't know that 25-35 were so few.

- - - Post Merge - - -

a then again my fianc?e is 21 and more mature than men a decade plus a few yrs older have met.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On my old forum there was a big issue with very young kids lying about their age and making close relationships with the older parties it turned into a mess I got in the middle of by warning a woman the guy she was talking to on the phone was a teenager way to much drama there back on cf with the mic chat. I stopped all forums for a year and just played then found here and it is so much more organized, especially with cycling and giveaways, ect. Naming no names of other site.


----------



## Luxvia

22 but feel more like 42.


----------



## Reesey

16! still feels like i was only 14 yesterday tho lol...


----------



## g u m m i

11.


----------



## lazuli

14 heyehyeheyhyeyeyehyeheyehey


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm 21 years old, but I voted 22-24 since I cannot change my vote as I am almost out of my 21 year old life.


----------



## kuri_kame

I'm 16, my birthday was in august but I still keep forgetting I'm not 15 anymore.


----------



## Motte

24. Reading a bunch of recent threads/posts + seeing the poll results puts that into perspective for sure x:


----------



## Sawdust

Wow, I wouldn't have expected this many younger people. But then again AC is a game everyone can enjoy.
I'm 19, turning 20 in four months. I'm not sure if I'm ready yet...


----------



## Eldin

Sawdust said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have expected this many younger people. But then again AC is a game everyone can enjoy.
> I'm 19, turning 20 in four months. *I'm not sure if I'm ready yet...*



This is exactly how I feel and I'm turning 20 in two days. ;-;


----------



## Sawdust

Eldin said:


> This is exactly how I feel and I'm turning 20 in two days. ;-;


I'm sorry you'll be thrown into life as a 20-something earlier than me... but hey, at least... uh... you'll be a legal adult soon? Full responsibility for everything, yay!


----------



## Eldin

Sawdust said:


> I'm sorry you'll be thrown into life as a 20-something earlier than me... but hey, at least... uh... you'll be a legal adult soon? Full responsibility for everything, yay!



In my province age of majority is 19 so I'm already legally an adult, aha. But 20 feels like - "you're really an adult now, you should probably get your **** together". 

And I can already legally drink so there's not really any more fun milestones left I suppose! Except maybe rent a car..


----------



## Sawdust

I've been a legal adult since I turned 18 and I still don't feel like an adult...
From what I've gathered, most people don't get their **** together until like 30. Possibly never. Maybe they just get better at pretending they have it together...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

When I voted in this thread I was 18, now in a few months I'll be 20 D:


----------



## buggirl101

21...but I honestly look 15-18 depending on who you ask. I still get the kid's menu at some restaurants...and don't even get me started on getting pulled over for "under-age" driving. Ugh, nothing is more embarrassing that that trust me. Over all though...it does make me look super cute in younger fashions i.e. Sweet Lolita, Decora, Fairy Kei, etc.


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Still 14! :3


----------



## Leia

Turned 15 about 4 months ago!


----------



## RhinoK

361 votes for 13-15???

I always thought there were more adults


----------



## Drake7891

Woo I fell into the most popular category of ages (16 for the win)


----------



## Melody

I'm 13, but I look like I'm 8.

I hate being short :/


----------



## (ciel)

18. Don't feel it, though. I am 0% ready to be an adult.


----------



## honeymoo

Fourteen, Fifteen in a month though, I feel a lot older than I am..


----------



## Pearls

I'm 13


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

21


----------



## f11

older then dust


----------



## useyourdrill

I'll be 21 in 2 weeks!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

16 but I feel like I'm 14.


----------



## oranje

I'm 22.


----------



## Nyxia

19, for now.


----------



## AcousticHearts

I am 24, though I feel like I am 18 or 19 instead. X3


----------



## RhinoK

I'm 14 today yo


----------



## Sinister

RhinoK said:


> I'm 14 today yo



Happy birthday, enjoy


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I'm in my 20's. My birthday is in June. Feelin' pretty good about it all.


----------



## 12345

I'm 19 and I still feel the same as I did when I was 16 except now I can legally drink.

Also people always mistake me for a school girl from behind till I turn around and then they're like oh.


----------



## Lovelylexi

I'm 16


----------



## Fjoora

Wow, I didn't realize it was such a young crowd. I turned 24 this year.


----------



## Palette

I'm 14.


----------



## Axujsho

I'm 20


----------



## milkeh

I'm 17 c:


----------



## Improv

16 beep boop


----------



## savanna

Palette said:


> I'm 14.


Me too!


----------



## waifu

I am 16 years old


----------



## gumdrop

16
17 on the 8th!


----------



## Lavandula

Probably too old to be on here.


----------



## skylarfrances

I was curious about this! Glad there's a thread. I'm in my early 20s.


----------



## Vickytoria

*I'm 19 *


----------



## Otasira

21 years over here~


----------



## atonnoudjement

I am 18 turning 19 in March


----------



## Plasticlizards

I'm 17... Still a young'in


----------



## Locket

A bit too young to vote


----------



## Plasticlizards

12?


----------



## Nerd House

I find it hard to believe that we have about 19 people on here that are 55+. That's cool though if it's true.


----------



## thatoneguy023

I'm old enough to have a drink, but I don't feel old enough to have a drink.


----------



## Mariah

Adol the Red said:


> I find it hard to believe that we have about 19 people on here that are 55+. That's cool though if it's true.



It's false.


----------



## Lovelylexi

I'm 16


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I'm 18, but I'll be 19 in a month


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm 19 but I definitely don't feel or look like it. xD


----------



## HeyPatience

Im 21 but I dont feel like I am


----------



## amarylis.panda

I'm 18 but I've been told that I look like I'm 15 but also that I act really mature like I'm 23 or something.


----------



## Ashleybell

Hi,
I am 25 Years old.


----------



## manofico

I'm 24.  Gross. 

Holy crap, are the people who voted 55+ ACTUALLY 55+, that is the question.


----------



## patriceflanders

45


----------



## Hyperpesta

11 Over here yo!


----------



## Mariah

manofico said:


> I'm 24.  Gross.
> 
> Holy crap, are the people who voted 55+ ACTUALLY 55+, that is the question.



They're not.


----------



## Gabby

i'm 18! hooray for adulthood


EDIT: at this point i'd like to mention i am _*two weeks*_ count it *two weeks* older than our beloved admin, Justin. that is all


----------



## Greninja

13 three more months til I'm 14 yo~


----------



## cannedcommunism

Turning 14 this Sunday!


----------



## Toeto

18


----------



## Toot

I'm 21. I've been playing AC since I was 12 lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Turning 26 this December, darn gonna lose my insurance ;_;


----------



## Sanaki

turning 18 in like a month


----------



## Amissapanda

29, currently. Going to hit the big 30 next year. In all honesty, though, age is just a number. I'm not even the least bit concerned about it.


----------



## Bynx

22 as of this month so glad there's other people in their 20's on here too


----------



## Kiikay

Turning 23 on december


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm 23 turning 22 next january lol jk


----------



## SuzannaBanana

I'm 19! I think anyone can enjoy Animal Crossing no matter what age they are. For instance, if you liked playing games when you were younger, there's a good chance that you'll still like games when you're old and wrinkly. Just because you get older doesn't mean your personality changes with it (in most cases). c:


----------



## xMatthew

I'm 23 and turning 24 in April


----------



## Beary

I'll be a teenager in 6 days ~


----------



## Manzanas

Beary said:


> I'll be a teenager in 6 days ~



You're nine years old? I have many friends who are teenagers.


----------



## Beary

Manzanas said:


> You're nine years old? I have many friends who are teenagers.



Um
Teens are like
13 and above .__.


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy

I'm forever a magical 13-year-old girl! *cough*15


----------



## Tao

I'm a 13 year old trapped in the body of a 23 year old xD


I don't think I'll ever 'grow up'.


----------



## magsley

DAAANNNG there are a lot more middle schoolers here than I would've thought! 
Maybe its because I've always had older friends my whole life haha. But I really like this community, so hey I'm totally loving the demographic here 

(I'm 21 btw)


----------



## Shimmer

I'm currently 20. I definitely do not feel like it though. xD


----------



## Sanaki

near 18 ;*

i dont wanna be 18


----------



## Tao

Ahri said:


> near 18 ;*
> 
> i dont wanna be 18



18 isn't so bad.

I think it depends on where you live though because in England, 18 is the age where you can finally do just about anything, which kind of means that every year after than feels a little lackluster since you can't brag that "I can finally drink legally if I wanted to!"
If you live in like America where the 'do all age' is 21, 18 isn't that special...


----------



## Autaven

I'm 25. I've gotten to the stage when someone asks my age I need to think about it because in my head I've stopped ageing? Iykwim.


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane

My age... Its...its OVER 9000!


----------



## SpectralCat

17, yo. there's a butt ton of people in the 13-15 age range on here, holy cow.

edit: swears! woops


----------



## Nanobyte

It's a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, neatly packaged inside a question.


----------



## Sinister

I turned 19 recently.


----------



## SolarInferno

20 and turning 21 next February. Not sure where the past few years have gone...


----------



## nintendofan85

14.


----------



## Yuyunyaw

16 ♥


----------



## typhoonmoore

15!


----------



## Eagles_shadow

I'm 19


----------



## mochiizou

I'm 19 years of age.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

I am age 12! But I am soon to be 13 in about a month or so.


----------



## Ziro25

23 and I'm feeling so useless and old lol


----------



## Geneve

15 now. Kinda looking forward to my birthday.


----------



## Netphlix

19.


----------



## Locket

I'll just vote 55+. It will be a few years.


----------



## Mango

14


----------



## doveling

_so many people here my age what_

i'll be 14 in 3 months :>


----------



## piplupx3

19.


----------



## Angelmarina

19, almost 20. ;-;


----------



## Katelyn

Are the people who voted 55+ actually 55+? xD


----------



## Niiya

I'm 18, so I'm wondering if anyone else my age plays animal crossing |D
I feel too old for it but I like it too much >w<


----------



## Locket

(There is a thread btw) Uhh. There is actuallly a lot. (I'm 10, sooo not me.)


----------



## LambdaDelta

*looks 2 threads above*


----------



## Spongebob

12


----------



## Niiya

LambdaDelta said:


> *looks 2 threads above*



'scuse my noobness |"D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> (There is a thread btw) Uhh. There is actuallly a lot. (I'm 10, sooo not me.)



(I didn't notice XD)
It's kinda nice that it's a game for all ages then~!


----------



## spCrossing

16, and I really don't act like one either.


----------



## tamagotchi

Hello friends I am 14. B) 15 in January.


----------



## Netphlix

I'm 19.


----------



## Katelyn

I'm 17 c:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

There's literally a thread that's stickied and it's this exact title. 16 just so you know.


----------



## Niiya

thatawkwardkid said:


> There's literally a thread that's stickied and it's this exact title. 16 just so you know.



I'm still new to forums, apologies |D


----------



## kesttang

I'm 25 and people think I'm still 18 - 21. Lol, they think I'm still in high school... Oh well, nothing wrong with that. xD


----------



## Jynx

20


----------



## xiaonu

I'm 19 but I look 12.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I am 27 going on 28, baby I'm kinda oooold. *sings to 16 going on 17 from sound of music*


----------



## SharJoY

I am old enough   Although I look much younger than I am, hated that fact when I was in high school, loved it when I was in my 30's and 40's, and now, I am proud of the white hair I have, lol.


----------



## Cam1

I am 14, turning 15 in April.


----------



## Puffy

I am 11. I'm turning 12 in March lmao


----------



## HeyPatience

Im 21, but I often get mistaken for a high schooler. The looks on peoples faces when they card me are priceless


----------



## Cam1

HeyPatience said:


> Im 21, but I often get mistaken for a high schooler. The looks on peoples faces when they card me are priceless


It's funny to see how people react when I tell them that I am a freshmN in high school and not a Junior/Senior. Last year I got "are you in 4th grade?" And this year I'm getting "are you a Junior?" I guess it is the voice drop guys go through? Because I'm pretty sure I still have a baby face


----------



## Speedydash

I'm 19 xD!!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I'm about to turn 19


----------



## HeyPatience

PokeCam420 said:


> It's funny to see how people react when I tell them that I am a freshmN in high school and not a Junior/Senior. Last year I got "are you in 4th grade?" And this year I'm getting "are you a Junior?" I guess it is the voice drop guys go through? Because I'm pretty sure I still have a baby face



Probably! I have a friend who always had a deep voice, and in 6th grade people thought he was he was almost 17! Its hilarious, but now people guess more closely to his age and hes so happy about it


----------



## Cam1

HeyPatience said:


> Probably! I have a friend who always had a deep voice, and in 6th grade people thought he was he was almost 17! Its hilarious, but now people guess more closely to his age and hes so happy about it


It makes me feel rather happy because I got tired of getting fourth grade. One of my friends, also a freshman, was mistaken for a college student, and then the lady said, "or if you've already graduated that's cool too." It's amazing how this stuff works. XD


----------



## blaze5061

15 but turning 16 soon.


----------



## Deca

20!


----------



## RhinoK

Nanobyte said:


> It's a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, neatly packaged inside a question.



You're ten


----------



## Koloh

woah theres a lot of other 19 year olds. i'm 19 too


----------



## melissacrossing

I'm 17.


----------



## Margot

18 but mentally 12 >.>


----------



## Alley

I'm at the tail-end of being 24. xD


----------



## Speedydash

xD!!! I think I act like a 5 year old  YAAAY!!! but I'm 19 xD!!


----------



## Cold~

20y/o FTW!


----------



## JJarmon

20 years old. Feel 70 inside at times.


----------



## Sanaki

18 in 5 days


----------



## Airy

I'll be 23 next month. The age stats here don't surprise me, but I'm pleased that there are some people 35+ here, too!
I knew someone years ago whose mother had played Wild World every day since it came out. My mom liked to watch me play the GC version (she thought it was relaxing), but she never played herself.


----------



## alwatkins

21


----------



## littlem0kid

12 with a personality of a 15 year old...
I listen to mature stuff..
I guess I'm the maturest in my class compared to my idiot classmates...
So...
Yeah...


----------



## JennaBoo

19 currently but turning 20 in about 3 months


----------



## Mioki

Ooh, didn't realize there were a lot of players under 16! That's so cute. I'm 18 myself, about to be 19 as soon as Spring starts. It's strange how life just suddenly started flying by once I turned 14... I feel like it was only yesterday that I sat up late Winter nights, a naive freshman in high school...


----------



## candiedapples

I'm 31! It's always interesting for me to read about some people have grown up playing the AC series in elementary school and whatnot. When I was in K-12 the systems I had were the NES, SNES, and PS One. I think it's great that the series appeals to such a wide variety of age groups.


----------



## Ragdoll

gettin' older.


----------



## Kiikay

22.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

19


----------



## Meijin Kurito

14


----------



## uyumin

11


----------



## Marmoset

22. It's great to see the diversity in age groups!


----------



## Lady Timpani

18.


----------



## Dollie

I'm 20. Kids get shocked on Club Tortimer when they ask my age. That makes me feel old. ;;


----------



## Tessie

i entered the 22-24 group in september, how do i revote?


----------



## Celestefey

16.  Surprised there are so many younger people on here too, I remember always being one of the youngest so it's really nice talking to people both older and younger now.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Still 13...  I feel like 14 though. O_O


----------



## jakeypride

18!

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlem0kid said:


> 12 with a personality of a 15 year old...
> I listen to mature stuff..
> I guess I'm the maturest in my class compared to my idiot classmates...
> So...
> Yeah...


Ha! No... Everything you said in this post totally proves the opposite.


----------



## Wish

16


----------



## sunflauer

17


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

16


----------



## SuperVandal

18 in nine days


----------



## pictureperfectLT

I turn 19 in April  Ayyy lmao


----------



## Joy

19


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

16~


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm 20, it feels weird trading with young teens.


----------



## euroR

22


----------



## Tap Dancer

I'm 36.


----------



## Goth

13 yo


----------



## Rasha

maybe I said this before but...
I'm 25, but it's really not different from being let's say 22. I look and feel the same, so I'm 22 at heart


----------



## Verotten

^ I'm 21, but still feel/act like a 16 year old. And for some reason I've lost track of my age and keep accidentally telling people I'm 19, have to keep asking my other half how old I am. Sub-conscious denial? xD


----------



## loubears

im 16 but i still feel 12


----------



## peachesandicecream

Is it just me or most of the time you can tell its a 12 year old on how they act..
Alot of time people mistake my age xD
I don't know if I should take a offence to that or as a compliment


----------



## Dulce

23 here!


----------



## Tao

Verotten said:


> ^ I'm 21, but still feel/act like a 16 year old. And for some reason I've lost track of my age and keep accidentally telling people I'm 19, have to keep asking my other half how old I am. Sub-conscious denial? xD


 
I still do both things at 23.

I act like an utter child a lot of the time.

When I get asked my age either out of curiosity or buying certain things in a shop etc, I just default to saying 18 for some reason...Then say "oh wait, no, I'm 21.........Wait, that's wrong, I'm 23". 
Obviously I still get ID'd since I look like I'm obviously lying, even though I'm obviously not.


My friends find it hilarious because it happens on way too regular of a basis and I don't always have my ID on me.


----------



## Tealeaf

16 <3​


----------



## Relly

I'm 24. Started playing AC when I was 16 :3


----------



## Alyssa

I'm 17


----------



## Druddigon

25 over here.


----------



## daniduckyface

About to be 17 in like 3 days c:


----------



## KeybladePony

18, ladies and gents.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

16


----------



## friedegg

15
I feel like I'm too young to be here everyone is older than me >.<


----------



## NikoKing

I started posting on TBT at 13, but now I'm currently 18. It's been a while lol


----------



## tealseer

21 here. It is really sweet people have practically grown on this site. I only joined about a year ago P:


----------



## Tasuot

I'm 18​


----------



## charade501

19. Hello.


----------



## Nerd

16, but turning 17 this month...time goes by too fast :c


----------



## solula

I am 18 glad to know there are people my age here ha!


----------



## Alienfish

ohh ahaha lol i answered this when i was 21.. cooool. 23 now though


----------



## Peachi

I am 16 years old.


----------



## Paperboy012305

When I posted here I was 15. Now its been a year and i'm now 16.


----------



## theglader

Just turned 17 last month


----------



## Goth

I am 13


----------



## ugh no.

19.


----------



## Lektic

Turned 20 in November.


----------



## Heartcore

20 c:


----------



## isebrilia

Turned 17 last month!


----------



## PurpleLutari

I'm 15, turning 16 in May


----------



## Murray

Noiru said:


> ohh ahaha lol i answered this when i was 21.. cooool. 23 now though



see this is why I planned ahead when answering


----------



## weesakins

20


----------



## Rizzy

Any 1996s here? owo'' Besides me I guess..


----------



## kaiivee

Rizzy said:


> Any 1996s here? owo'' Besides me I guess..


nope, i'm a '96 too! i turned 18 back in october, but i think i joined here when i was...16? i don't even know anymore tbh, but it's been a while


----------



## Rizzy

kaiivee said:


> nope, i'm a '96 too! i turned 18 back in october, but i think i joined here when i was...16? i don't even know anymore tbh, but it's been a while



Coooool, I turned 18 in April! >w< I feel so old, oh noes. ;-;


----------



## Princess Weeb

Noiru said:


> ohh ahaha lol i answered this when i was 21.. cooool. 23 now though



this is scary oml noo
how are you like seven years older than mee </3


----------



## abbydoll

I'm 17. c:


----------



## Mignon

Slowllyyy coming up on twenty. Glad to see I'm not _too_ old, haha. u wu


----------



## earthquake

cant believe there are grandpas on this thread...get the heck out grandpa!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

seriously not to judge or anything but if 55 or over dont u have better things to do than play acnl..like put away retirement money or something...this is just a little weird

- - - Post Merge - - -

guuuuys why so old i feel like a baby im only 14...


----------



## Roshan

Turned 16 last year ahh
Turning 17 in the summer, 3rd of July c:
kinda weird to think about the fact that I am 18 in 2016​


----------



## Prabha

16 but I act like I'm 56 when I'm serious and 2 when I'm not. there is no inbetween


----------



## Goop

18! c:​


----------



## CookingOkasan

22! birthday!


----------



## -strawberry

i'm three and a half. aka eighteen


----------



## oreo

-strawberry said:


> i'm three and a half. aka eighteen



hi qt


----------



## -strawberry

milkbae said:


> hi qt



/blows a kiss (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## annabeth

well I am about 67 years old now...I have 28 grandchildren....they all love animal crossing so they were like "granpa play with us!!!" so I was like. ok kiddies. and now here I am. sup guys, tryna be cool by talking like my 15 year old thug ass grandson marcophanie and I have no idea what I am doing I think my character in the game is a girl? and she is wearing a pink top and a white skirt. I cant believe this. 

just kidding im 14 years old hi my names annabeth and this is my first post on this forum.


----------



## g u m m i

12..........o.0


----------



## Roshan

annabeth said:


> well I am about 67 years old now...I have 28 grandchildren....they all love animal crossing so they were like "granpa play with us!!!" so I was like. ok kiddies. and now here I am. sup guys, tryna be cool by talking like my 15 year old thug ass grandson marcophanie and I have no idea what I am doing I think my character in the game is a girl? and she is wearing a pink top and a white skirt. I cant believe this.
> 
> just kidding im 14 years old hi my names annabeth and this is my first post on this forum.



Lmfao dead


----------



## unintentional

16 even though I type like a 10 year old whenever I'm online


----------



## peppy villager

I'm 17.


----------



## Beardo

37/immortal I'm a young scrub, only 12 years of age.


----------



## Dinkleburg

25 year old woman that refuses to act her age, XD. Y'all making me feel old.


----------



## http://

20. I'm an immature little ****, though.


----------



## matcha

i'm 20 and i hate admitting that. :C i'm glad i look younger at least, because i'd feel worse if i looked 20 too.


----------



## booshoe

21 and still gaming


----------



## pippy1994

matcha said:


> i'm 20 and i hate admitting that. :C i'm glad i look younger at least, because i'd feel worse if i looked 20 too.


I'm 20 too, I am often mistaken for a 14 year old... it's quite sad. XD


----------



## lau.

I'm 18 yo.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

im 26.  man im so old.


----------



## Kale Kitten

13 yo (>OuO)>


----------



## Cazqui

19 1/2


----------



## Mittens

I'm 18, but I'll be turning 19 really soon! (On the 13th of February!)


----------



## June

turned 21 this year!


----------



## Boobwyn

17 (I am the dancing queen)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In three days, I will reach the age group I voted for last September. I voted 22 to 24, but I will turn 22.


----------



## Shax

I'm 20 years old.


----------



## Joyce

24


----------



## Zenoah

After seeing the poll I feel really old....

I may or may not be 30


----------



## dr4gonite

I'm 19. Only turned 19 a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Zappo09

I'll be turning 18 this year, and I graduate to!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

20.


----------



## Beardo

7 or something


----------



## ToxiFoxy

....... But I can no enter poll, I like 5 or in Preschool or something like dat, jk but I feel like it


----------



## Caius

This thread is so old I entered a different age bracket.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

ZR388 said:


> This thread is so old I entered a different age bracket.



Wow, yeah this thread is pretty old now that I checked


----------



## Classygirl

Yeah it wouldn't let me vote, and things have changed around here, it seems less people in the 21-35 range and more new younger players in now?


----------



## Verotten

Counting down the last few months til I enter the 22-24 bracket, that went quick..


----------



## Roy_

Most of the other college students I Streetpass probably don't get around to using these kinds of forums.. I guess too many courses is the reason 

Or they just have other hobbies, such as getting wasted every weekend


----------



## EpicBunny

28 yo ^_^


----------



## Rasha

I turned 26 last week! yay!


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

I'm 14 but soon to be 15 in a month, but I think everyone my age are either chavs, sluts or immature freaks so I get along better with 13 to 14 year olds (Where I live there is a big difference trust me) and adults. Oh well, I prefer it this way anyway :3


----------



## aliceinwonderland

22, I am old)))))


----------



## Beardo

I'm Max, I'm 102 years old, and I'm from Oz


----------



## poopsie-dasies

i love the idea of a sweet 55+ year old man playing animal crossing hehe


----------



## Emmy

21 yrs old. A little under 9 months until I turn 22.


----------



## DarkFox7

I'm 15, turning 16 in June. c:


----------



## JabLia

I just turned 20 at the beginning of the month c:


----------



## Yoshisaur

I just turned 25. It's so depressing.


----------



## ecclesi-uh

I forgot I just turned 17 and answered the poll with the answer "16" in mind. Welp.


----------



## GameBoyFreak520

13


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

I am 16


----------



## oswaldies

I'm only 11, I feel so young o.o


----------



## mogyay

22. although judging by the 'how old do you think the user above you is' in the basement everyone thinks i'm about 15 haha

edit: although i see when i answered the poll when i was 21, i went up a bracket! go me!!! *sobs in corner*


----------



## AuroraHarford

im 20


----------



## Fairytale

I am turning 15 in one year. :3


----------



## kayleee

21


----------



## slimsh4d3y

I'm 23! Been playing Animal Crossing since age 10!


----------



## Irarina

21 in another 1 day.


----------



## LacrimosaMelody

22, but I'll be 23 within the next couple weeks *I feel old *


----------



## Snazzapple

Well… looks like the majority is older than I.


----------



## Fizzii

16 yay


----------



## Espurr96

I turned 18 in October. Still feels like it just happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## ellabella12345

Hating when your in a new age group and you can't change it -.-


----------



## Touhru Adachi

I'm going to be 25 in September.  Hoo boy, I feel old as heckie.  I'm not ready for this kind of responsibility.  Someone, quick, trade me ages.


----------



## bigger34

16 here! :>


----------



## bitterhemlock

Touhru Adachi said:


> I'm going to be 25 in September.  Hoo boy, I feel old as heckie.  I'm not ready for this kind of responsibility.  Someone, quick, trade me ages.



Who are you kidding you _feel_ old as heckie, you _are_ old as heckie.

I'm going to be 22 though and this terrifies me.
I'm also REALLY, really surprised at the scale of 55+ in the group because even at 1.23% it's way more than I expected.
And it's really great.
Keep on keepin' on, jeez.


----------



## Elisa

18


----------



## Lotte

I'm going to be 23 in May, but strangers still ask me if I'm 14..


----------



## GhostToast

18 and a half here! ^^ I seem to be in the vast majority according to the pole, lol ^^


----------



## Beardo

I know what you are, but what am I?


----------



## Bunchi

Just turned 13 about 2 months ago. Yay. *sobs because I want to grOW UP ALREADY*


----------



## foxbarking

39 here.  But I am very, very immature


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm 16 now, but I was 14 or 15 when I voted on this poll.


----------



## joslyn.png

i'm 18. nothing special.


----------



## deerui

not on there :/


----------



## Lynnedge

I'll be 21 in September.


----------



## tae

i'm 21 : )


----------



## Tao

23 people are 55+!?


I just find that mindblowing. I can't imagine somebody pushing the age of my grandparents prowling around on internet forums, let alone a forum for Animal Crossing.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Bunchi said:


> Just turned 13 about 2 months ago. Yay. *sobs because I want to grOW UP ALREADY*



Don't do it. Stay young forever. It's a _horrible trap._


----------



## Mariah

Tao said:


> 23 people are 55+!?
> 
> 
> I just find that mindblowing. I can't imagine somebody pushing the age of my grandparents prowling around on internet forums, let alone a forum for Animal Crossing.



They're not. At least half of those people lied.


----------



## Shimmer

Bunchi said:


> Just turned 13 about 2 months ago. Yay. *sobs because I want to grOW UP ALREADY*



Don't rush it. I'm telling you. Enjoy it slowly and learn lots.
I miss my childhood too much. ^^;


----------



## oswaldies

I'm 11


----------



## Lucykieran

I AM THE MAJORITY.
I am 17.


----------



## Moddie

I'm still in the majority. I'm 18.


----------



## starlite

I am 16 years old ^-^


----------



## lulubella

I am almost 22 but i voted for 21 anyway. I am surprised to see the smallest is 45-54


----------



## Royce

13 
My Pimple Year.


----------



## BellBella

24. But you're never too old to play Animal Crossing. I played ever since I was a kid... so . HAH.


----------



## Lazybones

I'm really surprised that the largest population is 16-18 because it seems like everyone here is either in college or already graduated college. Like people in their 20's.

I'm 17, almost 18.
Maybe all these people my age are only lurkers.


----------



## alesha

Riley said:


> I'm 16.  Most people my age in my area are immature jerks.  I get along better with adults and kids.



Same here with 12-18 year olds.....mostly 15/16 though

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm between 11 and 25....


----------



## matt

I am between 18 and a quarter and 18 and a half


----------



## matt

Im 18


----------



## xTurnip

I'm 20 now. When I first joined I was 18 though.


----------



## yoyo98

I'm that sweet age 16 yo~


----------



## Locket

Tao said:


> 23 people are 55+!?
> 
> 
> I just find that mindblowing. I can't imagine somebody pushing the age of my grandparents prowling around on internet forums, let alone a forum for Animal Crossing.



I voted for it because its 10 in dog years.


----------



## Goop

18. vuv​


----------



## Noah2000

15, I'm pretty young


----------



## Tommi

26


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

23 (9/14/91)


----------



## Melchoir

I'm 15, and I'm tired as heck.


----------



## Ceri

33... My husband and I are huge gamers; he gave me his ac 3DS. I find acnl adorable!


----------



## Casster

18.. 19 next month 

20 next year frickin cow


----------



## Gomi

18 all the way.


----------



## buzzing

i turn 21 on the 16th of this month


----------



## lalapyu

22 in a week. So I voted for that :9


----------



## oath2order

Im 22 now woo

As of last friday


----------



## LunaLemons

I just turned twenty yo, my villagers celebrated with me it was so cute!


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

You 55+ year olds are disgusting get off this teen website.


----------



## RhinoK

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> You 55+ year olds are disgusting get off this teen website.



no


----------



## Jiska

17 right here


----------



## mizzsnow

16
I'll turn 17 in a few months


----------



## Heyden

13, closer to 14 though


----------



## gigi

I'm happy 10% of people who answered this are of a similar age to me  

I'm 27 physically, 6 mentally


----------



## Zedark

I am 17 woo


----------



## matt

18


----------



## AmenFashion

I'm 24


----------



## Blue99i

Wow, it just surprises me that the?re actually people over 55 in here...


----------



## MendiKrim

25 and feeling old haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been here for too long. The category I voted for doesn't even have my age in it now...


----------



## Improv

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been here for too long. The category I voted for doesn't even have my age in it now...



Mine doesn't either... D:


----------



## Chiisanacx

14 turning 15 in May :3


----------



## oswaldies

No 13 and under?
I'm 11 yo


----------



## eggs

i'm 17!


----------



## MasterM64

I'm 20 as of this day (will be turning 21 later this year! )! I have been playing AC since the Gamecube one about 10+ years ago.


----------



## KaraNari

I am 24, will be turning 25 in May.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Blue99i said:


> Wow, it just surprises me that the?re actually people over 55 in here...



Not very many. Most of those that voted that are lying about their age.

I do want to see more of the older members (more specifically 1970's born members). Judging by the creation of this thread, most of those who voted the 6th option are 70's born.


----------



## Zeiro

I'm 18 now


----------



## ScottSixx

I'm 25 years of age


----------



## jojoeyes

your signature is super cute! I hope your future birthday is fun. happy unbirthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i turned 18 in october, im a libra and an illustration major at college in delaware


----------



## Peebers

11 going on 12 in a few days!! <3 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> No 13 and under?
> I'm 11 yo



Well that's because most forums require you to be 13 and above to join but idc :')


----------



## TortimerCrossing

18~


----------



## ChattyKathy

Just turned 20 the other week.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Yay I'm not actually an old person in the community OvO/ I'm twenty, but I'm a derp so... yeah.


----------



## thatoneguy023

Was 21 yesterday. Woke up and am still 21. I think I may be a vampire or something.


----------



## Soda Fox

I'm turning 25 this year so I put 25.


----------



## randomkay

20 ^_^


----------



## Panazel Maria

20. Going 21 in two days.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

OMFG out of 2046 voters on the poll, I'm in a minority of 22 people?  

(I'm old).


----------



## LisaTheGreat

23 going on 24 in less than two months


----------



## Celestefey

I turned 17 a week ago!  Looks like I've now moved into the most popular category, when I first took this poll I was only 15 I think!


----------



## Chris

Celestefey said:


> I turned 17 a week ago!  Looks like I've now moved into the most popular category, when I first took this poll I was only 15 I think!



Yes, it's a little outdated now. I was 21 when I voted. I'm turning 23 next week.


----------



## adrino

I'm 26. Ugggh.


----------



## himeki

Why isn't there an option for under 13?


but i classify under a new category today yey!


----------



## Ashuro

Happy Birthday then. 

I'm 21.


----------



## himeki

ty xD


----------



## carlaeleni

I'm 19. I wonder how old I'll be when I stop playing...


----------



## Flowergender

I'll be twenty this June.


----------



## ellabella12345

This poll should be reset so we can change our age bracket… It should reset like every year… Im not in the right bracket…


----------



## PanickingTruffle

What if someone was younger than 13? (I'm not, (14)just wondering.)


----------



## kaylagirl

18, turning 19 in July


----------



## LovelyFox

I'm surprised how many people are 19-21 on the forums. That's really cool.


----------



## Daditude

I'm 31.


----------



## Terri

23


----------



## Chupidun

25 here


----------



## Fillup

Chupidun said:


> 25 here



hey hey 26 here!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I realized I only voted on the poll but never wrote, I'm 21 right meow, turning 22 in July. Wooty woot!


----------



## Cutievideoworld IRL

0-0 OUT OF ALL OF DEZ PPLS, IM 9.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Cutievideoworld IRL said:


> 0-0 OUT OF ALL OF DEZ PPLS, IM 9.


Here let me fix this.

Out of All of These People, I'm 9.

And I'm 9.


----------



## Diabman

I'm 20, 21 on December 8th. I can't get a good read on how old I look. Some say I look around my age or a bit younger, but I've also been pegged at 25-26. Which is rather weird, tbh.


----------



## spunkystella

Haha, checked 13-15 but I'm younger. XD


----------



## Mycaruba

17 :|


----------



## -Lumi-

I am 16. I turn 17 on Thursday though! That's so weird to me haha. This year has just flew right by.


----------



## Angelmarina

I am the awkward age of 20. -,- It's like being 17 again, old enough to do things and work and adult but not yet legal (to drink).


----------



## Ngan

QwQ I just turned 18 at the beginning of the year. asdjkf;


----------



## kaylagirl

What happens when you get older than the age group you voted for? o.o
Oh well. xD


----------



## Aterra

Just turned 13 in this month !


----------



## whiskerlickins

33. Get off my lawn!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I am 12 so I will be able to actually enter this poll in a year


----------



## AcidLucidity

I'm 19. But most people tend to think I'm three years older than my actual age. I can get along with everyone as long as they can keep up with my pace.


----------



## Classygirl

Wow I'm in the 10 percent..when I started Acnl I was 29 now I'm just 31 wow time flies.


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda

Just turned 30. Yeah, I'm an old lady, lol.


----------



## Ashtot

i am actually7, im just incredibly smart for my age

pm me for how i got smart while making $$$ working from my home


----------



## Ragdoll

Ashtot said:


> i am actually7, im just incredibly smart for my age
> 
> pm me for how i got smart while making $$$ working from my home



hey no advertising!!11!!1!1


----------



## Ashtot

Ragdoll said:


> hey no advertising!!11!!1!1



frig u caught me


----------



## pillow bunny

...did Ashtot just get banned for not being 13+?


----------



## Dunquixote

I turned twenty-eight two weeks ago.


----------



## pillow bunny

I'm 1000 posts


----------



## Autaven

I'll be 26 in 2 weeks.


----------



## misstayleigh

18 xx


----------



## Midoriya

kaylagirl said:


> What happens when you get older than the age group you voted for? o.o
> Oh well. xD



You die automatically.

Joking, lol.  Idk, nothing I guess?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Wow, I voted here when I was 15, and now I'm 16... I'm *so* much more mature than I was a year ago, I even moved an age group.


----------



## Midoriya

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wow, I voted here when I was 15, and now I'm 16... I'm *so* much more mature than I was a year ago, I even moved an age group.



XD, cause one year is a lot of time in the grand scheme of things, right?


----------



## Rosie :)

im 13


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Rosie :) said:


> im 12



I wouldn't say that, the mods are going to come for you.


----------



## Midoriya

The mods are coming, the mods are coming!

Imagine if Paul Revere said that while riding his horse throughout all of America.  They'd be like wait, what?  Wth are mods?  Well, looks like another looney.  Better burn him on the stake.

XD


----------



## maple22

13 unfortunately


----------



## hankwhomperson

I am 22, animal crossing is my childhood!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Old enough to party.


----------



## Midoriya

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Old enough to party.



lol.  Imagine if there was a law stating how old you had to be to go to a party, even if it's just a birthday party.


----------



## failedexperiment

i'm a bit surprised by these results actually haha


----------



## erikaeliseh

16, but i feel more like a 50+ year old.. i dont get along with/like people my age lol


----------



## ams

I'm 23! I feel like people think I'm way younger here, but I guess I'm just a kid on the inside


----------



## Minth

22 years old


----------



## Nizzy

I'm 24.


----------



## Wrathie83

31yr....oldfart.com lol.


----------



## Tikikata

Feels weird to be in the 25 - 34 age range! I just turned *25* back in May!


----------



## Eevees

21.. be 22 soonish, but I look like i'm 16 or 17. I have a baby face.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

10 >.<


----------



## acnlkid

14- still quite young!


----------



## sierra

21 n__n


----------



## Zappo09

I'm 17 and turning 18 next month


----------



## mintellect

I Yoda is. Is Yoda age OVER 9000!!!!

-Yoda


----------



## Forek

" When 900 years you reach, look as good you will not. " 

-Yoda


----------



## Rasha

ahem, 26...shut up I'm still young and gorgeous!


----------



## Midoriya

I was 16 when I joined the forum, and now I'm 18.  Still in the same section.  Wow.


----------



## Opal

I'm 15


----------



## Heyden

13 but I say im 14 rip


----------



## Forek

Oops i put 12-15 LOL


----------



## Mayor Fern

I'm 16!


----------



## Hikari

I was 13 when I first joined the forums (Well, 12 years old and 11 months, if we're gonna be specific) and now I'm going to be 15 in a month or so. ...Still in the same section.


----------



## sheepyton

Older than everyone else on this page /sob


----------



## Valliecat

14.


----------



## Midoriya

Hikari said:


> I was 13 when I first joined the forums (Well, 12 years old and 11 months, if we're gonna be specific) and now I'm going to be 15 in a month or so. ...Still in the same section.



Join the,

#JoinedACoupleYearsAgoAndStillInTheSameSectionClub,

brother


----------



## brutalitea

Haha I'll be jumping sections after my birthday this year.


----------



## pippy1994

21 in August


----------



## Bjork

14 in about two weeks


----------



## Tommi

27 as of today!


----------



## Sanaki

18 =]


----------



## Azza

I'm 14. Im surprised that the largest number of voters are in 16-18. I would have thought that mine would have been dominant :')


----------



## seoanalyst

24..


----------



## sour

20 very soon. I feel much younger.


----------



## fairyring

haha i'm turning 25 in august so my original answer will be inaccurate soon!


----------



## YouKnowWho

I'm none of these lol. I'm just one of those 11 year olds you all call dumb and stupid squakers!


----------



## Pinkatze

I'll be turning 21 next month


----------



## TheLostKooper

YouKnowWho said:


> I'm none of these lol. I'm just one of those 11 year olds you all call dumb and stupid squakers!



Yay! Me too! But I voted 13 - 15 anyway!


----------



## Akimari

17, going to be an official adult soon.......


----------



## laurakinney

20 years old!


----------



## l24NDY

20 and still ageing!


----------



## kadoatery

I turned 20 last week


----------



## nami26

i am 14 and proud of it. not too old, not too young...not saying that anyone is old or anything...

- - - Post Merge - - -



YouKnowWho said:


> I'm none of these lol. I'm just one of those 11 year olds you all call dumb and stupid squakers!



well usually, 11 year olds and younger are dumb and stupid...but i guess i haven?t met you yet so i shouldn?t judge you...


----------



## kris13

I'm 19, gonna be 20 in September


----------



## graceroxx

Pika123 said:


> i am 14 and proud of it. not too old, not too young...not saying that anyone is old or anything...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well usually, 11 year olds and younger are dumb and stupid...but i guess i haven?t met you yet so i shouldn?t judge you...



I'm 14 too, but I just wanted to say that it's not nice to call anyone "dumb and stupid".. lots of 11 year olds and younger are very smart, it's just that they're at a different level of maturity... 
When I was 11, I probably came across as dumb and stupid too (I liked Webkinz, A LOT, and my high squeaky voice oh my gosh..) but academically I was smart. I was really close to getting into the gifted program at my school, and even then, I got to skip 6th grade math and take 7th instead. I'm a year ahead of my peers in math.
Just felt like I had to say something.


----------



## Locket

graceroxx said:


> I'm 14 too, but I just wanted to say that it's not nice to call anyone "dumb and stupid".. lots of 11 year olds and younger are very smart, it's just that they're at a different level of maturity...
> When I was 11, I probably came across as dumb and stupid too (I liked Webkinz, A LOT, and my high squeaky voice oh my gosh..) but academically I was smart. I was really close to getting into the gifted program at my school, and even then, I got to skip 6th grade math and take 7th instead. I'm a year ahead of my peers in math.
> Just felt like I had to say something.



I agree. I'm actually one of the younger ones on here (Turning 11 in a week). In the past, people made a big deal out of it. The called me immature. Now, that doesn't really happen anymore, and I have def. cleaned up most of the immaturity.

So yeah, I'm 10 and 358 days. Still can't vote though


----------



## creamyy

I'm 17~


----------



## matt

I'm 18


----------



## nami26

graceroxx said:


> I'm 14 too, but I just wanted to say that it's not nice to call anyone "dumb and stupid".. lots of 11 year olds and younger are very smart, it's just that they're at a different level of maturity...
> When I was 11, I probably came across as dumb and stupid too (I liked Webkinz, A LOT, and my high squeaky voice oh my gosh..) but academically I was smart. I was really close to getting into the gifted program at my school, and even then, I got to skip 6th grade math and take 7th instead. I'm a year ahead of my peers in math.
> Just felt like I had to say something.



yeah you are right... not all 11 year olds or young people are dumb and stupid... tears... iam stupid...jk...sorry i was being really mean you are alll smart people with smart brains!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## twisty

Hey, leave those kids alone. Just because they're younger than you doesn't mean they're not intelligent.

I'm 19, and turn 20 in twelve days!


----------



## nami26

twisty said:


> Hey, leave those kids alone. Just because they're younger than you doesn't mean they're not intelligent.
> 
> I'm 19, and turn 20 in twelve days!



i just apologized to them and said sorry, knowing that it doesn't matter their age! also, if you look at my first post, i said that i know i won't judge anyone based on their age! lay off! i knew i was wrong and was not judging!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i just said that they usually are, well in my area at least so i'm not judging!


----------



## Kaiserin

Currently Fifteen Years old!


----------



## HelloPrince

23... Damn do I feel old. ;-;


----------



## Curry

21, seeing how many are in the lower categories makes me feel really old.


----------



## Chanyeol

I am 17 c:


----------



## Cherry Kisses

11


----------



## mitzi_crossing

19, here!


----------



## peachies

_im 12 and what is this.

i am just kidding, i'm 14._​


----------



## esper_wings

23 years old. Man, I feel old. Lol


----------



## Chunkybunneh

twenty one but soon to be twenty two this october ^w^


----------



## Nizzy

Am 24. I'll be 25 next spring *ouch*


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

Holy poop. I don't feel like an old lady on here anymore. It's very diverse here!  
This is great!


----------



## device

im 16 yrs old in a month


----------



## Locket

I am 10 years, 364 days, 21 hours, and 19 minutes old.

Almost 11, just so your updated a little


----------



## Forek

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I am 10 years, 364 days, 21 hours, and 19 minutes old.
> 
> Almost 11, just so your updated a little





i thought you were 55+


----------



## Rasha

I actually used to be ashamed of my age but it's really not so bad to be an old fart it's actually cool.
i just sometimes believe that some peeps might not like me for it but guess i gotta prove that us geezers aren't all boring and serious crap ^^
I'll always be 22 on the inside


----------



## Sealy

20! soon to be 21!;]


----------



## cannedcommunism

15 this October.


----------



## Locket

Forek said:


> i thought you were 55+



Dog years, couldnt vote  in human years.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

17 :3
however,u will never find me c:<


----------



## amarylis.panda

uh oh, I've passed my original answer. I was 18 when I first did this, and I'm 19 now!


----------



## Xiphos

16, mayn.


----------



## Nataliesan

23


----------



## drizzy

fifteen!


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Fourteen. Don't try grouping me with the lunatics I've met my age, though. .-.
Seriously I will never understand the level of immaturity of the students of my grade at school.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Fourteen. Don't try grouping me with the lunatics I've met my age, though. .-.
> Seriously I will never understand the level of immaturity of the students of my grade at school.



Im 17,but the people around me act like a 10 yrd old


----------



## device

Jetix said:


> Im 17 but the people around me act like a 10 yrd old



im p sure you're 12 yrs old


----------



## ZekkoXCX

im not that age ._.
(starts crying forever )


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jetix said:


> Im 17,but the people around me act like a 10 yrd old



Don't worry. I wouldn't act like I'm younger than my actual age (22).


----------



## peppy villager

I am 18 c:


----------



## IheartPLL

I'm 13


----------



## Toffee Pop

There's no under 13 option, this isn't actually an age-restricted forum.

I'm eleven, but I've had people mistake me for over 16 online :T
If that means I'M considered mature compared to others my age I feel like crying...


----------



## tsantsa

I'm Twelve :3


----------



## Dinosaurz

14!


----------



## Jeff THE Best

I'm eighteen years old


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Twenty two.

I am old.


----------



## AS176

15!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Does anyone know who the oldest and youngest players on the site are?


----------



## jiny

I'm a youngster there's no choice for me :c


----------



## Midoriya

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Does anyone know who the oldest and youngest players on the site are?



120 years and 1 second old respectively.  As for the oldest and youngest players on this SITE, I'm not sure.  I think it would be pretty hard to figure it out without those people revealing themselves.  And even then there's the possibility that someone is even younger or older


----------



## jiny

Well well, I'm 11 so... I don't know there is ApolloJustice and he's 10.


----------



## kayleee

I'm 75


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

There's this big secret no one ever tells you:

Remember when you were a little, little kid and someone would ask on your birthday, "How does it feel to be (insert your new age here)?" and it seemed like a weird or stupid question because you didn't feel any different?

Remember when you were about 5 and you'd see a kid who was 12 and they seemed really big? Maybe now you're about 12 (or you remember being 12) and you don't feel so "big" like you imagined, but suddenly the 16-year-olds seem kinda grown-up? And when you're 16, people in their early 20s seem like adults?

That keeps happening. No matter what age you are, no matter how old you thought a certain age seemed before you got there, it doesn't matter.

The big secret is, no matter how old you are, you only, always, ever feel like *yourself*.


----------



## Artinus

22 here, looking so far at the poll, I seem old ;A;


----------



## Elation

DANCIN QUEEN

YOUNG AND SWEET

ONLY SEVENTEEN


----------



## Xeno1000

Turned 18 earlier this year.


----------



## PHOENIX

23


----------



## EtchaSketch

15! 

A lot of people mistake me for an older teen. Well, on the internet, because I can be really mature and.. I guess my art is better than decent, or so some people say. But in real life, I'm mistaken for twelve. Hooray for looking young!


----------



## mintellect

*No 10-12 option*

Lonely,
I'm Mr. Lonely,
I have nobody,
For my oooooooooOOOOOOWN


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> *No 10-12 option*
> 
> Lonely,
> I'm Mr. Lonely,
> I have nobody,
> For my oooooooooOOOOOOWN



Lol I know how you feel! We'll be lonely together xD


----------



## furfrou

i'll be 22 in 14 days!


----------



## device

Magic Marshmallow said:


> *No 10-12 option*



most likely bc u need to be at least 13 yrs old to join any internet forum


----------



## Jessie.

I'm 17, woah I feel really young here, I'm usually the oldest on stuff this is a great new feeling


----------



## chiheerios

im young, sweet and 17


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I turn 17 in two months, boo for aging D;<


----------



## Athariel

Wow, there's 29 55+ people on here? I never would've guessed.

I'm a cool 25, myself. It's a quarter century!! :,(


----------



## DinaAzz

Well, i'm 16! x)


----------



## Miele

Currently 18, but turning 19 in two months ~


----------



## Forek

Athariel said:


> Wow, there's 29 55+ people on here? I never would've guessed.
> 
> I'm a cool 25, myself. It's a quarter century!! :,(


No, most of those aren't even half that age lol


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> No, most of those aren't even half that age lol



I've met a few 30+ people on here, they do exist
I'm not far from there either *shrug*


----------



## cornimer

I am...a teenager.


----------



## Brad

*18 MOTHER****ERS YEAH! BRAD FOR 1000 YEARS! **** IT ALL IM GONNA BUY A HOUSE AND REGISTER TO VOTE AND BUY CIGGIES AND BUY LOTTO TICKETS IM A MAN!!!!1111!!! IMMA GET ****ING DRAFTED!*


----------



## Midoriya

Brad said:


> - snip -




Well I hope you enjoyed your childhood while you still had the chance, cause it's gone now....

Being an adult isn't all that puffed up it seems to be when we are children... 

Happy birthday btw


----------



## Albuns

I'm turning 16 in less than a month. Noooo, my childlike demeanor is going to slip awaaay.


----------



## Frostbitten

24 here ( ?-?)


----------



## loubean

i'm 16 c:


----------



## hedgimon

20. Well, 21 tomorrow!


----------



## Scarlette

19 here


----------



## cocobells

14, turning 15 in September ^.^


----------



## JessSux

20


----------



## Tulippy

I'm 21. I was a bit worried there'd not be many people my age or older, but this thread has reassured me!


----------



## PrincessSara

25 but with chronic illnesses and pain, feels more like I'm 80+ most days x.x


----------



## jiny

very young
check my profile


----------



## louise23

i am 24 25 next month


----------



## moonstonewind

39


----------



## PeggyCarter

18. I think it's amazing that AC brings people together no matter their age c:


----------



## Zandy

I turned 20 a few weeks ago on July 25th .


----------



## StiX

Turned 27 in June ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I turned 14 on August 8th c:


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian

15 years old, turning 16 next year.


----------



## HungryForCereal

forever young lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

16, I'm 17 in a few weeks! (13th September)


----------



## Acruoxil

I'm 17 c: Kinda mature for my age though, really. I get along fine with pretty much everyone


----------



## Tinus

19, 20 in about a month.


----------



## milkyi

I'm actually almost 13. (Please dont let this change your view of me!)


----------



## DynosaurDollie

I'm 24, but I'll be 25 in just under 2 months.


----------



## Mikerd

24 years old.


----------



## Knopekin

I'm 25, and it's really nice to see such a spread of ages


----------



## MD Fey

I'm 22... kinda surprised to see 55+ people on here. Probably some people just chose that for fun xD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

22, nice to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## dr4gonite

19


----------



## Fantasyrick

I'm 13^-^


----------



## fangman

16


----------



## Cazqui

20


----------



## visibleghost

I'm 15


----------



## Mareets

19, 20 in a little more than a month :S


----------



## tui

turning 17 next month


----------



## JessSux

20...not 21 until February.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I'm 20 *****es. i wish i was 21 for obvious reasons


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm 21 score years old


----------



## EmilieArts

19, 20 in 1 month.


----------



## Damniel

I am 15.


----------



## AlternianIdiot413

6.3 Solar Sweeps (only Homestucks will get that reference...) (aka 13 earth years)


----------



## meelz_xo

19 :3


----------



## Titi

Turning 23 next month. Makes me want to cry.


----------



## jiny

You should add an under 13 option :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just picked the youngest one


----------



## Jill

I'm old af- sitting here at 25. :c


----------



## Twisterheart

16


----------



## typhoonmoore

Turned 16 not too long ago!


----------



## pastellrain

17 but I act 10 years younger. I still play with stuffed animals for crying out loud. My dream is to be a chidren's author!

I hate being my age as you can see  I'm a college freshman but I just... ARGH I DON'T BELONG HERE


----------



## Midoriya

pastellrain said:


> 17 but I act 10 years younger. I still play with stuffed animals for crying out loud. My dream is to be a chidren's author!
> 
> I hate being my age as you can see  I'm a college freshman but I just... ARGH I DON'T BELONG HERE





Trust me, I know the feels... I'm a College Freshman too and still can't believe it.... I feel like AND want to be 12 or 13 again for various reasons 


EDIT: And I'm 18 btw


----------



## ams

Jill said:


> I'm old af- sitting here at 25. :c



Aww you're not that old! I'm 24 now


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

22 years young. 
Turn 23 in January. 

Ugh.


----------



## YearsLate

Probably a bit too old to be spending time trawling forums.  25 to be exact.


----------



## Xerolin

Ryu said:


> I'm 16.  Most people my age in my area are immature jerks.  I get along better with adults and kids.



Omg so true. I voted 13-15 but I'm actually 11 XD


----------



## NinetaIes

24 next Wednesday


----------



## chocopug

28. But I don't feel that old!


----------



## Midoriya

KawaiiLotus said:


> Omg so true. I voted 13-15 but I'm actually 11 XD



XD, except I posted this years ago on TBT... I'm 18 now, and my views and opinions have changed some....


----------



## mintellect

I decided to vote for 13-15 because although I'm 11 (almost 12), I'll be in that age range in a little over a year so why not vote now.


----------



## RainCrossing

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I decided to vote for 13-15 because although I'm 11 (almost 12), I'll be in that age range in a little over a year so why not vote now.



Hi Magic Marshmallow! I turned twelve a few days ago


----------



## Nena

Hi, @ first I was scared to type my age up here but NAAAWW its a blessing 2 b 48.


----------



## kawaii_princess

I'm 24 c:


----------



## HMCaprica

Nena said:


> Hi, @ first I was scared to type my age up here but NAAAWW its a blessing 2 b 48.



I feel ya. I am 38 but 1. I don't look my age at all, nor do I act my age. my kids love it. I love gaming and music I am a young kid at heart and probably always will be.


----------



## Soigne

i just turned 17 & am not ready to start applying to colleges


----------

